# can you write a 50 word story? try it!



## Kazzepink (Jan 16, 2004)

Morla squatted by the fireplace as orange and yellow flames came a blaze when she tossed the blood stained shirt and jeans into the fire. Tom was dead thank God, no more snoring, at last she will have a peacfull nights sleep. 

That was 42 words. But you get the idea I hope.


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 16, 2004)

Fred was fifty, free and feeling groovy. Until now life had been uneventful. Married at 16, mediocre income, 3 kids now grown, and a wife that drove him crazy. He glanced at the chipper shredder and smiled.


----------



## pyko (Jan 18, 2004)

I walk to the kitchen and start the blender, adding a several cups of lemon juice to help. Click - the deafening noise stops abruptly. I open the taps and pour the contents into the sink. I watch as the very last drop of blood disappears down the drain. Finished.

50 words


----------



## Penelope (Jan 18, 2004)

When lilacs bloom, there is a poignancy to their fragrance.  Intoxication from the aroma is marred by the flower's status in floral interpretation.  Roses of different shades are registered with meanings of love, purity and friendship.  Yet, here I am in love with the beauty of betrayal.  Hope springs eternal.


----------



## overheadalbatross (Jan 19, 2004)

Why does every story have to allude to a grisly murder? Why can't it be a nice, happy tale like:

"We sat by the fire, playing charades. It was a lovely evening, full of a somewhat humbling burgeois undertone. Then a meteor hit the cabin and we were evaporated in a nanosecond. So was everyone else on the planet, which makes our tale seem so much less unique. THE END."


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 19, 2004)

LOL Yep- that's so much more sweet


----------



## Monkey_Man (Jan 20, 2004)

The beautiful fly, so graceful yet quick in it's endless search for particles of food; emitting the consistent buzzing sound that not only informs it's predators of it's location, but makes the vulnerable insect even more vulnerable while he himself is to blame.

The fly comes closer and closer.

Smack.

(50 words)


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 21, 2004)

Fred was in the final of the projectile vomiting championships. His opponent was Nasty Von Cheatenhiemer, an apparently friendly, fair fellow. However whilst Fred was chundering with all his might, Von Cheatenhiemer distracted him. 
“That was unexpected!” Decided Fred.
Luckily, Hollywood being what it is Fred fought back to win.


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm gonna be sick lol


----------



## hoolio (Jan 21, 2004)

A monkey swung from the branch of the walla-walla tree. Lush greenery surrounded him on all sides. What a wonderful life it is, He thought, To be swinging in this tree. There was the roar of a rifle and that life ended.

- 42 words


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Jan 22, 2004)

It was a beautiful sunny day.  It was her birthday and Roger had invited her to breakfast at her favorite romantic restaurant.  She prayed he would propose.  As she exited the elevator, she glanced at the menu posted outside the lobby for September llth, 2001, for Windows On The World!


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 22, 2004)

The bible in fifty words!

Adam and Eve were naughty with fruit so god cast them out and there was lots of suffering which got worse so Jesus sacrificed himself to save us. His opium smoking partially literate believers wrote a lot about this, big sea monsters, heaven, hell and a whole lot of sex!


----------



## Pendulum (Jan 25, 2004)

George got into his chevrolet, pulled out of his parking space and drove into the oncoming traffic.

( Not only 17 words but a story in a sentence)


----------



## flibble flobble (Jan 27, 2004)

He picked the piece of flesh hanging from his teeth and swallowed it back with a slurp. Lena would be proud of him. It was a well seasoned joint, not overdone, with that hint of metallic from the blood. She never tasted so good.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 27, 2004)

"Right!" Said Fred.


----------



## SethColdCry (Jan 27, 2004)

This was the happiest day of his life. The night was cool and clear, stars were sparkling brighter than he'd ever seen; the universe looked so perfect, so peaceful, so calm. The night was perfect and so was his wife; his goddess. Not even the night sky, the universe; nothing could match Jessica. The two love birds snuggled together in complete bliss. 



*Ok so it's slightly longer than 50 words but I like it too much to change it. *


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 27, 2004)

Big stinky cheater


----------



## Pendulum (Jan 28, 2004)

I am. 

(no plot but...)


----------



## Jayb (Jan 28, 2004)

The Newbie looked blankly at the screen 
“A short story with only 50 words” 
The newbie hadn’t written since school which was 18 years ago. He muttered to himself something about having to start somewhere and after a few minutes a smile had etched itself across his face 
“Job done”.  

(50 words)


The start to my journey into writing....Never mind things can only get better...... :lol:


----------



## Kazzepink (Jan 28, 2004)

That was so touching.


----------



## annoyance_demon (Jan 28, 2004)

*50 exactly*

I realized that I’d have to be more careful when dumping mercury in my aunt’s water. Her cat had seen me. Before the monster could get away, I took it by the tail and held it forward for inspection. Unfortunately, it slashed my throat out. Death by cat. . .Who knew?


----------



## Pendulum (Jan 31, 2004)

Here goes nothing.


----------



## pyko (Feb 2, 2004)

I sit under the tree. Rays of sunlight try to penetrate the canopy - but only a handful succeed. Red leaves fall, one by one, seemingly suspended forever in space, defying the force of gravity. A silhouette appears in the distance, advancing purposefully towards me. The wait is finally over.


----------



## flibble flobble (Feb 2, 2004)

'No way!'
'Oh yeah!'
'In his hand?'
It was like, totally in his hand.'
'That's filthy.'
'That's what I said.'
'Did you tell him.'
'like totally.'
'What did he say?
 I can't remember.'
'You didn't ask him.'
'No.'
'Why Not?'
' You don't see that shit every day!'
'Guess not.'


----------



## Nifty1Pound50 (Feb 8, 2004)

The beep of the machine.

Again.

Again.

Constant, rhythmic, almost poetic. The slowing down of the beeps, the silent space between them progressively lengthening, intoxicating the room, by his unwillingness to keep breathing.

33 words, but that's all I felt I needed. Edited out a further 12 words. I like it, at least.


----------



## TheCriticTW (Feb 10, 2004)

He awoke to find his wife missing. He took a look around the house and noticed a lot of her possesions missing. He called her cellular phone to find out what was going on. She said she had left him and hung up. Finally he could be with boyfriend, Gary.


----------



## Lunasea (Feb 13, 2004)

Billy was four-star general amongst the ranks of the bewildered. On extended driving trips, he would hang his head out the driver’s side window, proclaiming that the blast of rushing air sharpened the senses. I suppose the occasional “bee in the eye” at highway speeds heightened the experience.


----------



## mattanvsworld (Feb 16, 2004)

The way Sarah sat there reminded me of how he was sitting last night on the bed. "It's alright" she said, "Just don't tell anyone." With that she kissed me and left. I didn't know that she would kill herself later that day. They found her in her own blood.


----------



## mattanvsworld (Feb 16, 2004)

The way Sarah sat there reminded me of how he was sitting last night on the bed. "It's alright" she said, "Just don't tell anyone." With that she kissed me and left. I didn't know that she would kill herself later that day. They found her in her own blood.


----------



## Zachary Glass (Feb 20, 2004)

Hands in soapy water, she blindly searched for another dish.  Like a shark in the foamy surf the knife attacked, chewing into the meaty indifference of thumb.
     "Damn!"  She danced the dishwater dance of wounded housewife.
     Annoyed with the disturbance, he wrapped the wound.
     She knew that is was over.


----------



## Kelhanion (Feb 23, 2004)

He wanted that book. Every day he stopped in front of the book store and glanced through the window. Why couldn't it simply appear to the shelves already? More waiting. Each night went slowly as he rolled in his bed. The book came out. When will the next one come?


----------



## Sammo (Feb 23, 2004)

*Ariscockle the Philosophical Fish*

Swimming circles in its Perspex home, the goldfish pondered its existence. 'Why am I here?' the fish mused, 'Do I have some great purpose? Am I part of nature’s grand design? Is my existence truly necessary for—'

The creature batted a transparent eyelid.

'Why am I here?' it wondered…

(50 words, and yes, I do realise that's an appalling title :wink


----------



## Pawn (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice work everyone, every one of them very amusing -- I'm slightly disturbed to find the nearly unbroken prevelance of the gruesome cannibilism theme mind.. Seek help?

Story

He reclined slowly on his chez long, reached inside his waistcoat and pulled out a modest cigar with his carefully groomed fingures. Just then, a servant entered, 
"It is time."
"Already?"
"Yes."
He stopped put his matchbox and the unlit cigar down, screamed a few choice obsenities, and shot himself in the face.

--

Maybe I'm the one who needs the help, on second thoughts.


----------



## klaus (Feb 27, 2004)

And the music played on, driving his numbness away. His clenched teeth loosened. You can see it on his cheeks, where a forced ironic smile emerged. His hands grew limp on the electric chair. The Father was coming, and his smile turned into a sneer.

45 WORDS!


----------



## swisstony (Feb 28, 2004)

We married in August sunshine of '99, sex, champagne and strutting like Gods.  February '04 and her TV shows, bronchitis and yellow smile swim behind my dozing eyelids.  Future trashed, we talk custody, her friends spat on me.  I'm 'Saturday Daddy'.  Ambitious again.


----------



## iam_bic_pentameter (Mar 8, 2004)

This was the worst it had ever been.  

Over the intercom the pilot - just a bit too stoically - claimed that, "Although unusual, heavy turbulence like this is well within the aircraft’s design parameters."

Not long after that, the wing outside my window ripped off, and the plane begin to spin.


----------



## gordon (Mar 9, 2004)

As always it was Monday 
Senses were not good shit this is hard life man.
Working to earn is bad news
I thought I was a dude
Seems i,m just a working stiff
Shit man gimme a spliff


----------



## Leapord (Apr 25, 2004)

*Alicia*

She guarded the mountain for countless millennia, slaying those who would free the creature within.  Infants they were, ignorant of the destruction their actions would cause, but cause destruction they would.  She buried each of them, the countless deaths matched only by her tears.

-- 44 words


----------



## Ashlee (May 10, 2004)

I've got two...

1. I opened my eyes and looked around. I saw it. I had no idea what it was, nothing in my simple mind could comprehend it. I remember feeling confused and scared as hell. If only I knew it was just a harmless hat stand and not the monster I believed lived under my bed.

2. My rage was over. I looked around at the mess I made. My heart pounded against my ears and drowned out the silence I knew hung in the room. My breathing quickened. Faster. Faster. Faster. I closed my eyes and screamed the forbidden words.


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2004)

"Ah-ha. Here it is!" I said, feigning surprise.  I swiftly moved across the room to where an elated Lisa was standing, and reattached her prosthetic nose.  

She smiled, said: "Okay, you ready to go now?"  

"Just a sec, I need to put away the super glue and cayenne pepper."


----------



## Plitec (May 11, 2004)

"Hello Dave," he said, pretending he was happy to see him. "It's been a long time, why don't you come in and take a seat." It was a cruel joke he played everytime he saw Dave. Dave grimaced and waddled into the room. 
Dave had haemmorhoids, he was a doctor. 

(50 words)


----------



## VixenRED (May 17, 2004)

Fran began to panic; her heart rate was extreme, her body shaking. A disturbing cackle came from behind her body. Fran felt the cold slimy concrete against her neck. She pushed beside the wall; the creature tickled her cheek. Tears like waterfalls, she cried out.
“Oh god, it’s found me.”


----------



## Kermie04 (May 26, 2004)

*Mysterious Package*

The package was addressed to me. It was a standard black box but something screamed at me "DO NOT OPEN THAT BOX"! Curiosity took hold and I tore the black, slightly tarnished box open to find all that was inside were the slippers I had been looking for, for weeks. 

50 words


----------



## Kurkurrage (Jun 6, 2004)

"This is going to hurt considerably," muttered the Dentist as he readied his implements. Joey Rockefeller trembled with anticipation, his dry lips peeled back in the rictus of fear. Joey squinted into the harsh glare of the Dentist's worklight. "Do you think the gold tooth will clash with my tie?"


----------



## mattanvsworld (Jun 6, 2004)

"Turn down the volume!" Abbie screamed at me from the other room. The rain tapped lightly against the window behind me. The television behind me played the theme to the Twilight Zone, while I stood, pressing the barrel of the cold gun to the roof of my mouth.


----------



## moonandsun (Jun 15, 2004)

The fly buzzes, swift with its streamlined body. Each wing beat in vain; the window now shut. Family, family, he misses his family. But he is trapped. Hours of flying finally catches him while his small legs touch the granite countertop. Still one moment and ‘whack’ an ignorant human smiles.

That was fun, I typed it and it truned to be exactly 50 words.


----------



## NoWorries (Jun 22, 2004)

*She knows*

“She has to die”
“Why does she have to die?”
“Because she knows”
“Because she knows what?”
“Because she knows I did it”
“You did it?”
“You have to die”


----------



## Kantidi (Jun 22, 2004)

Siclor was a mage. Walking through a valley he encountered a dragon.
“Tuk felosistu kan vax” Roared the dragon attacking.
“Dragons do not belong to the outer world” Siclor was confident and decided to fight him.
The battle was quick: the mage was strong and powerful. The dragon was more.

_Here! 50 Words... _


----------



## Rhiamon (Jun 24, 2004)

*50 words*

She was naked in a river when Apollo came dragging Eros in handcuffs.
“A little unfair, isn’t it?” 
“Yep,” said Apollo.
“Sorry babe,” said Eros.  “He’s got me in kinky god chains.”  And with that he shot an arrow into her butt.
She was in love with a dirty god.


----------



## King Dark Ice (Jun 30, 2004)

I am writing a story with fifty words like kazzepink said. It is my concerne that this is fifty words long. About the fifty word thing, I am curious as to this fifty word thingy exists. I-LIKE-CHEESE. This is fifty words long I sware to holy god lol.

  (Lol I think that was 50 words long )


----------



## Etter (Jun 30, 2004)

Richard was an auto mechanic. He had just finished overhauling the motor of a 1955 Chevrolet pickup. He was getting ready to start the truck, when he decided to check the gas level, using a lighted match. The explosion could be heard for miles.

(44 words)


----------



## sully474 (Jun 30, 2004)

The High Jump.
50 words

He was sweating like mad as he paced his steps slowly. A light breeze swept through his face as he began to run. His only focal point was the thin yellow strip of plastic in front of him. With a monstrocity of a push, he sailed high over the bar.


----------



## stillness (Jul 4, 2004)

Balance, like for most people, was a very important thing to Lorenzo.  He always knew, in life, each person must find his or her balance.  “Son, always take one step at a time”, his fathers words rang in his mind, which proved to be enough to distract him, and he fell from the high wire during “no net” night!


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 4, 2004)

It was a little bit more difficult than I thought.   

The Hit.
50 words.

Jack was crouched down behind the car with a smirk on his face. Any minute now his target would arrive and he would dispose of him like he had so many others.  He peeked around the bumper, and to his horror, saw a shotgun staring back at him. It fired.


----------



## mattanvsworld (Jul 5, 2004)

The  leaves  of the  open  book fluttered  back  and  fourth. I looked down at it  and  saw  dialouges fly by... out of context. "Thank you"'s and "Hello There"'s melted  away  slowly,  as  the  cracked brown pages were engulfed  by the cackling flames. _ I always hated this damn english book anyway..._


----------



## Spintherism (Jul 6, 2004)

I noticed the tree ten years ago.  It was small, but trees  grow.  I realized recently that I would have to cut it down.  I don’t want it getting any funny ideas about who’s in charge here.  I grabbed my axe and slippers and walked out to face my destiny.


----------



## Spintherism (Jul 6, 2004)

What's with the obsession with death around here anyway?  I mean there are at least a few more subjects than death and bloody murder.


----------



## mattanvsworld (Jul 6, 2004)

Death and violence are the only things that shock anymore. I guess we're  all tired of romanticism...


----------



## sully474 (Jul 7, 2004)

Death is simply, an easy topic. Anybodt can write about it. Romance and stuff needs more description.


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay here is a shot at some romance! No death in this baby!  :shock: 

50 words.

Marvin sat at the table, nervously looking over at his beautiful girlfriend. Her eyes were like sapphires and her blonde hair was even more stunning. He got up, walked over to her, and grabbed her hand.
“Will you marry me?” he asked, getting down to one knee.
"Yes,” she replied.


----------



## Spintherism (Jul 7, 2004)

You're right sully.  I guess most people just can't fit love in 50 words.
It's odd though, as most people can fit it in three.


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 7, 2004)

HEY! I did it!


----------



## DawnMorningStar (Jul 7, 2004)

The silvery light of the moon shone down upon us as we sat, legs outstretched, in the grass.  Her hand slipped into mine and our fingers intertwined, embracing one another in the simplest of ways.  We sat together silently, watching as the night faded into the golden glow of morning.


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 7, 2004)

How about a poem(lyrics) by Metallica:

So close, no matter how far,
Couldn't be much more from the heart,
Forever trusting who we are
Nothing Else Matters

21 words describing love perfectly.


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 7, 2004)

Love stories are hard, because a story is REQUIRED to have some conflict.  Some people say you can have a story with no conflict, sure, I guess you can, but it's a BORING story.

Death by itself is conflict, destruction too.  Love is hard.

Love and Death
by NoWorries

Janie's husband lay in the ditch before us.  It's over, I said.  Janie squeezed my hand.  Yes, it's over.  I kissed her, wondering what would happen if she ever got bored of me.


----------



## Fyukiz (Jul 10, 2004)

She took my hand and asked me to get out. 'Lets run from everything.' She asked. Ted was dead and everything was over. We had each other now. We ran away as police sirens rang behind us, looking for us.
For us, nothing was matter anymore...

Finish.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 11, 2004)

Jayb said:
			
		

> The Newbie looked blankly at the screen
> “A short story with only 50 words”
> The newbie hadn’t written since school which was 18 years ago. He muttered to himself something about having to start somewhere and after a few minutes a smile had etched itself across his face
> “Job done”.
> ...


That was great!  =D>


----------



## Spider (Jul 11, 2004)

"I want you to nail me, SO hard." It was a rare moment of honesty for her, she so rarely expressed her wants and needs.
"God dammit, get out of my shop!" said the carpenter.

(35 words)


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 11, 2004)

Well since Spider introduced the sex, here's another one.  Thanks Spider for the inspiration.

"Why were you running?"  Bob asked out of breath.
"I wanted you to chase me." Johnni smiled, leaning on a tree.
The silence of the forest was broken only by their heavy breathing.
"Then why'd you stop?"
"I wanted you to catch me."
She kissed him.


----------



## strokesnstripes (Jul 11, 2004)

My little sister was annoying me again.
“Where were you all day? Tell me!” She continued this for fifteen minutes before I gave in.
“If I tell you, I’ll have to kill you.”
“Tell me!”
So I told her. Then I brought the day’s body count to two.



48....that was actually really difficult.


----------



## Spider (Jul 11, 2004)

strokesnstripes said:
			
		

> My little sister was annoying me again.
> “Where were you all day? Tell me!” She continued this for fifteen minutes before I gave in.
> “If I tell you, I’ll have to kill you.”
> “Tell me!”
> ...



Haha, I love it!


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 13, 2004)

strokesnstripes said:
			
		

> “If I tell you, I’ll have to kill you.”



  Nice Story.  I can't count how many times I said that to my sister.  Lol

Another one that I came up looking at a picture on my wall.

John sat on his motorcycle at a gas station just outside of Amarillo.  He looked towards the setting sun, Allison was somewhere in that direction.  He looked East, Danielle lay that way.  With a roar he went south.


----------



## fairygirlfairies (Jul 13, 2004)

Drying in the hot summer sun, I lie on my back and think about the night before.  No air conditioning makes for a sweaty night, as does the handsome stranger with blue eyes and no name. The waves that are hitting the shore bring me back, and make me smile.  



-Faith
(50 words)


----------



## Fyukiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Strangely I heard the same story from my girlfriend, and it was about me.  :wink:


----------



## Hymn (Jul 14, 2004)

I am wandering, lost in a void of endless sorrow. I see nothing, only hope guides me. Then there is light, a light not of the end, but of the beginning. The beginning of sorrow, the light fades; fate has spun its sardonic webs of despair. I am lost again.



-Void

(50 Words)


----------



## Fyukiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## AdamR (Jul 14, 2004)

John had always been enthusiastic about everything he put his mind to. However, his new time machine invention scared him. But, because of his past sucess with inventions, John decided to test it by going forward two hundred years. It didn't work as well as planned. John died. Poor John.

(50 words)


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 14, 2004)

And thus began Bobo’s epic quest to write a story with only fifty words in it.  Unfortunately, his name isn’t really Bobo and he also has a problem with writing anything short of a lot of words.  Finally, after a minimal effort to think of an idea, he wrote something.

That good enough?  Probably not gramatically sound =].  Oh well

edit: forgot my period at the end.  I always seem to do that when I end a paragraph...


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2004)

Wearing that red slip, she'd sip tea he'd bought, especially for her.  

After she left, he'd contemplate the leaves before sluicing them down the drain looking for clues to solve her mystery.  

Running a finger over the dusty rim of the cup, he sighed.  _Fortune telling is a mug’s game._


----------



## AdamR (Jul 15, 2004)

bobothegoat said:
			
		

> forgot my period at the end.  I always seem to do that when I end a paragraph...



But John really was alive! John's death was only a temporary side effect of time travel. He arrived in a world of writers who don't use periods at the end of paragraphs. "How can these people practice such an utter disgrace to humanity?" he asked. Then John cried. Poor John.

[an:d3d822606a]This may lead into a 'Poor John' series. [/an:d3d822606a]


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2004)

_The problem with missed periods_, mused Poor John, _is that you can accidently skip an eon._ 

Checking the load level in the Pandora prism, Poor John smiled with satisfaction.  _It's a fey moon tonight, and the polar compass is spinning ad infinitum._

Snugging into the harness, he rotated the dial.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 15, 2004)

The Pickle

He sat in a jar for most of his life, trying to mind his own business, even though so many colleagues were so near. Over time, a four pronged chunk of metal would take some away, but he always stayed. Eventually, he left home and was sliced, diced and eaten.

50 words


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 15, 2004)

Bobo watched in anguish as people mocked his forgetfulness of not putting the periods at ends of important paragraphs.  He knew in his heart that one day, when the goats took over the world, he would have his revenge.  What he forgot was that he was not really a goat.

edit: *quickly puts a period on the end and hope nobody noticed.*


----------



## AdamR (Jul 16, 2004)

John loved goats--how they walked across the fields and mountains, how they ate grass like an old man without his dentures. Goats were really the only things in John's life besides his incredible inventions. After John found out that Bobo wasn't really a goat, John was very lonely. Poor John.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2004)

Bobo, the purple goat, has wild delusions of grandeur.  Convincing himself he was not a goat took some doing.  

Unfortunately, Bobo doesn't have the wherewithal to maintain misguided perceptions about his identity.  As with most goats, Bobo lacks the capacity to be consistent.  

He's even forgotten he ate that punctuation.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 16, 2004)

John decided that he didn't care if Bobo wasn't a goat. He was extremely isolated without him, he chose to find him. He went to a nearby store and bought all of the goat pheremones that he could afford. Then it dawned upon him that Bobo was no goat.


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 16, 2004)

Lulu was from a respectable goat family.  She was betrothed to Billy, a wealthy Goat from over the bridge.  It is general knowledge that goats are forbidden to date outside of the species.  But then Lulu smelled John.  The repercussions rocked the goat world.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2004)

John floated the boat of Lulu the goat.  

She braided her tail tuft with her teeth, after flossing with barbed wire. 

Delicately spit rhinestones rimmed her hooves with a flourish of sparkles.

As she trotted out of the paddock, all the kidlets bahhed,  "Lulu is a Scapegoat."

Her nanny fainted.


----------



## AdamR (Jul 16, 2004)

When Lulu smelled John, he was shocked. "Why is this goat sniffing me? I like goats, but this is disgusting!" John said. Quickly, John returned two hundred years into the past to where he came from. But his machine malfunctioned and he found himself in the middle ages. Poor John.


----------



## Twice (Jul 17, 2004)

TheCriticTW said:
			
		

> He awoke to find his wife missing. He took a look around the house and noticed a lot of her possesions missing. He called her cellular phone to find out what was going on. She said she had left him and hung up. Finally he could be with boyfriend, Gary.



If I were you, instead of cutting "his" from the last sentence, I'd change "cellular phone" to "cell" or "phone" to keep with the word count.  Flows better, and the atmosphere of the piece remains far more consistent.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2004)

Poor John was revulsed by the aroma which assailed his nostrils.  A putrid collection of offal sluiced down the avenue depositing soggy entrails on the sewage shoreline. 

It was market day.  The bustle of entepreneurs hawking their wares created jumbles of jingles which jangled John's nerves.  

A boar's head grinned.


----------



## fairygirlfairies (Jul 18, 2004)

Dear John, the date was in a few words: revolting, and embarrassing.  Tips for the dating world:  tip your waiter, don’t stare at another woman’s butt, chew with your mouth closed, don’t laugh at your own jokes, and finally don’t pat your date’s butt just because you think you can. 

(50 words)


----------



## Twice (Jul 18, 2004)

Shaun smiled nervously, raising a hand to knock while simultaneously straightening his tie.  He was sure tonight, his prom night, would be magical.  Susan opened the door, flashed her dazzling teeth at an awe-stuck Shaun, and left the house with her date, Todd.  Shaun shrugged, and walked away.

(49 words)


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 19, 2004)

Days and nights blend together into a stream of endless misery here. Time has no meaning anymore. It’s like being suffocated slowly; I can feel my life draining away in this wretched place. 
In this prison for the insane, even Death seems too scared to roam the vile halls.


(49 words)


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2004)

Death has gone to Martha's Vineyard for some R&R.  Trouble and Strife went along too.  

Banshee and Grim Reaper eloped to Gretna Green and it's rumoured that she's expecting triplets. 

Misery loves company, but everybody’s left town except Good Time Charlie who’s no fun at all.

More whine anyone?


----------



## alphadog (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn... that was a sweet write Pen... 
Twice... I like the twist... reminded me of me...

There's some clever work in this thread... I may try and add to it...


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2004)

Be my guest.  I suppose you deduced I'd borrowed the idea from the post above.  I'd run out of purple goat material.  Some Irish - some cockney slang - some American apple pie and here's me in Canada.  By birth and by choice mind you.


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 20, 2004)

Hehe. That was good.  :lol:


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 21, 2004)

Bobo waited for the day when purple goats would rule the world.  He knew that when that day came he would enact his vengeance.  When that time came it’d be them, the ones that mocked him, who would suffer.  But until that time came, all Bobo could do was wait

(50 words, ate my period again =])


----------



## sully474 (Jul 21, 2004)

Jimmy the pink goat loved to mock that ugly duckling of a goat Bobo. Not once did he consider the emotional harm being done to poor Bobo. One night there was a knock on his door. Jimmy opened it to find Bobo with a shotgun. Boom. Purple goats now ruled.

50 words


----------



## mattanvsworld (Jul 22, 2004)

One day Bobo the goat did not wake up, because that's what happens when you die.

16 words


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2004)

[an:f28c0f9b6b]There is quite a bit of goat getting going on currently.[/an:f28c0f9b6b]  

Whatever shade or hue, goat getting is under pursue.  Those malevolant precursors of rue are into goat gutting undo.  

I like purple and pink, cease killing such goats before they’re brought to the brink of extinct! 

They’re known as nanny & billy and don’t need to be undone willy nilly.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 23, 2004)

One day Bobo awoke to a bright light inside of a tunnel.  He looked around and asked himself, “Am I dead?”  He tried to shrug but realized he really was a goat and therefor couldn’t.  Then Bobo heard a loud voice say, “Not yet stupid!”  and he was alive again.

(50 words and I actually remembered the period =])

I realize that this should probably be two paragraphs because of the dialogue, but oh well...


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 24, 2004)

When Bobo strained back into conciseness he glanced around.  “Why’s everything purple?” he mused silently.  He then looked into a mirror and saw that he was purple too.  “Oh no!” he cried in despair, “My nightmares have manifested themselves into flesh.”  Then he removed his *purple* sunglasses and grinned sheepishly.

(50 words)

*Note: I am well aware "why's" is not a real word so please refrain from senseless ridicule.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2004)

Yo Bobo. - That's 100 words.


----------



## JoAnne (Jul 24, 2004)

I looked into his eyes and saw death’s shadow fall across his soul.  Cradling him, head to my chest, I felt his life slipping away.  It oozed warm and sticky between my fingers.  I leaned forward and strained to hear the single word that was his dying breath, “Water…”

JoAnne


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 24, 2004)

Penelope said:
			
		

> Yo Bobo. - That's 100 words.



Well actually I wrote them seperate.  Think of the purple one as a sequel 8)


----------



## sully474 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thats cheating!!!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2004)

> Well actually I wrote them seperate. Think of the purple one as a sequel



By the hair of a goat and the cut jib of his chin, don't matter if it's purple or blue, he's done in.  

Goat writing, it seems, cuts too wide of a swath.  You're down for the count, no do da or doth.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 25, 2004)

“Where would you say this unusual aggression comes from?” the therapist asked Bobo.

Bobo shouted, “The forums!  They spite us!”

“Bobo,” the therapist said, “What did we say last time about referring to yourself as a plural entity?”

“Sorry,” Bobo said.

“Times up Bobo,” The therapist said.  “Same time tomorrow?”

(50 words...)


----------



## Penelope (Jul 25, 2004)

Spiteful forums rampage against indiscriminate postings by Bobo.

Therapy aids and abets a poison pen atmosphere as Bobo flails about in word counting misery.  

Bereft and befuddled, Bobo continues in a purple funk wondering why there aren’t more words to consume.  He’s grown weary of a limited diet of punctuation.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 28, 2004)

“Eating punctuation’s bad for your health,” the food specialist said.  “Not only does it have to many carbs, but it also can ruin your cholesterol and contain various diseases if not properly cooked.”  But Bobo didn’t head their warning.  He continued to eat punctuation, awaiting a new low carb version.

(50 words)


----------



## sully474 (Jul 28, 2004)

The low carb version was released to stores, but Bobo had to rendezvous with 007, and had already selected his food. He recieved scarlet fever from a particularily moldy bagel, and now shows a pinkish hue. It looks like poor Bobo will have to get his coat dyed once again.

50 words, no puctuation eaten.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 28, 2004)

“Poor Bobo,” they said, sorrow in their voices, “He struggles to count and keep under fifty.”  But Bobo was clever and had his own ways.  He copied and pasted from Microsoft Word.  From there he used word count and adjusted accordingly.  And that is how his word count is fifty.

(50 words)


----------



## Tori (Jul 28, 2004)

"Don't you want to go to the spam creations contest?!" Gene says softly, winking and moving her hands slowly to my favorite spot just below her belly button.

"Uh huh..." I respond and for the next fifteen minutes I'm convinced I really do.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Jul 29, 2004)

Mission - 50 words


"Ready," said the lieutenant.

"Yeah, me, too," I replied, without looking up.  "Let's do it." 

_All the training and prep comes down to this,_ I thought.  _Parachute jumps, demolitions, map work, language lessons.  Just about everything I needed... 

... except a good course on disarming Nazi guards. _

"Aim," said the lieutenant.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 29, 2004)

Spam.

Spam is what it is when you just write stuff for the sake of writing stuff cause you wanna write stuff and have people see the stuff that you wrote like this big run on sentence. Either that or because you want posts, but are too witless for intelligent conversation.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 29, 2004)

Spam is unidentifed factions of questionable consumer quality flesh ground up and pressure cooked into gelatinous gobules.  When critical mass is achieved it is pressed into cans which are impossible to open because that stupid key always breaks off half way round the turn.

This actually is a digestive blessing.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Jul 30, 2004)

Consider the lowly can of Spam -- maligned by nutritionists, Englishmen, Vikings and those whose dexterity does not include the simple act of turning a key.

It shows no jealousy toward its shapely corned-beef cousin, who slides so persuasively from her tapering garment at the slightest inducement.

_All hail Spam! _


----------



## Penelope (Jul 30, 2004)

> All hail Spam!



You've been watching too much Monty Python!   :lol:

___________________________________________________
Ah!  The romance of corned beef.  Imported from Brazil which conjures up visions of gauchos galloping across the pampas with their bolos twirling.  

The elegant tin entices the shopper with an easily identifiable trophy head on the wrapper.  It's a cow!  Or maybe a steer?  No matter, it's not Spam!


----------



## sully474 (Jul 30, 2004)

Penelope said:
			
		

> > All hail Spam!
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too much Monty Python!   :lol:



It's got teeth like this, and it jumps.

The cute, furry, little white bunny sits alone. All of the knights who say 'nee' back away. One ventures into the unknown, where the bunny lies. A split second later, he is sent flying across back to his mates, with an appearance so horrid, it will not be described here.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Jul 30, 2004)

_You're right. Too much Monty Python.  So -- now, for something completely different: _


"But everything at Hogwarts runs on magic!" said Ron. "Why is Dumbledore blubbering about  the Ministry cutting his budget?"

"I'm not sure -- but I think we're about to find out," said Hermione.

"Let the feast begin," said Dumbledore with a wave, and the huge platters of Spam sandwiches apparated.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 2, 2004)

*Spam diners*

For adventurous diners, the exploration of the palate bursts forth in bold buds.  

Conversely, to scoff down soggy wafers of Wonder Bread *TM*, sans butter, is a desperate search for comfort food.  Slathered with Miracle Whip *TM* the sangies slide toward the platter precipice.  

They declare:
It's 'meat' and good!


----------



## Confuzor (Aug 2, 2004)

Pete defenestrated himself, then was hospitalized. He needed new kidneys, but got a new arm. When the doctors realized their mistake, they asked for the arm back in exchange for the kidneys. Pete declined; he liked the new arm. Pete lived happily ever after with a dialysis machine. The End.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 2, 2004)

The results were in.  The new flavor of Spam had just been taste tested.  The judges came out with a look of anguish and pain on their faces.  “This so-called meat isn’t fit for a goat!”

And thus the Spam Corporation continued selling its semi-successful meat products to unsuspecting customers.

(50 words)


----------



## johnybob (Aug 2, 2004)

There was a blank expression on his face, it was petrifying, yet haunting at the same time.  Then I took a short breath and said " Dude I smashed your car"


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 2, 2004)

“What better way was there to vandalize a car?” he thought.  He smiled and raised his hammer and released his fury.  Satisfied, he turned to the horrified owner.

“What is that hammer made of?” the owner asked. “For it looks weak yet strikes with such power”

“It’s Spam, good sir.”

(50 words)


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2004)

Thor fashioned a Spam hammer to augment the wham bammer. The compression factor spring loads it's reactor.  Try eating Spam dinner with jaws of a beginner.  You'll soon discover Spam's not for meat lovers.  Spam’s forked tongue comes from a left lung.  Begone mocked up entrails which can hammer nails.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Aug 3, 2004)

It was not claustrophobia that terrified her about going to jail.

Not the Spam-and-macaroni cuisine. 

Not the possibility of quirky cellmates.

No; for Martha Stewart, the worst terror that lay ahead was the perp walk.  What woman would want to be seen in public, wearing that horrible orange?


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 3, 2004)

Macaroni and Spam is a delicious treat, though some people argue that it isn’t meat.  It’s something that people will often eat, and truth be told, that’s one amazing feat.  It’s Spam, my friend, so live with it.  Forgive us please, for we ran out of ham.

(47 words, oh well, close enough to 50  )


----------



## FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2004)

Her brown tresses cascaded over her ample cleavage. John watched as her  husband kissed her
where his lips had once been. The poor girl forced to marry a man she didn’t love was all he
could think. The gun went off and her love lay dead. She smiled and said think you love come to
bed. --Debbie


----------



## sully474 (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like weve found a topic.

It was a rusty old tin can, not fit to contain anything, and the label peeled away from the edges years ago. Johnny, who was unemployed, succesfully opened it, after breaking his friends favourite hockey stick, to discover the gruesome contents. He bit in, and spat it back out, Spam.


----------



## sully474 (Aug 3, 2004)

*grins* The google ads when I read this page were for Monty Python movies.

All hail Spam.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 4, 2004)

The acolyte held the relic high.  “All hail Spam!” he shouted.  “Grovel at its magnificence.  Avert your eyes from its holy radiance!”  

And the worshipers did just that.  They bowed low saying, “We’re not worthy!” in terrified voices.  But luckily for them, Spam’s kind and just, and it forgave them.

(50 words)


----------



## Novicewriter (Aug 4, 2004)

Mary looked sat down at her desk and started crying.  Why did her husband cheat on her?  Could she had done anything better?  She raised her head, dried her tears and stood up.  Things were going to change and soon.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2004)

Spunky Spam spreads seasoned salutations southward.  Seven sailors swipe sour sauce slathered Spam.  Six Siamese souls sing Spam shanties. Several slurp spiced Spam soup.  Shallow souls sup sliced Spam shingles.  Sick seamstresses spew Spam speckled spouts.  Spam slivers slide so spine shivers.  Sanguine Spam shadows shudder.  Sillies suckle septic Spam.


----------



## Tori (Aug 4, 2004)

"It tastes better than it looks."  She eyed the spam and stuck out her tongue.

"You aren't serious." I stared at her tongue longer than she would have liked.

"Eat this you tongue staring freak!"  She leaned in.

I kissed her.  She was right.  It tasted better than it looked.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 4, 2004)

Bitter bugs bite Bobo.  Bitter Bobo bites bugs back.  Bugs bellow boring battle-cries.  Bobo’s bane’s bugs bellowing.  Bobo bellows blasphemous beginnings before bugs.  Bugs beat Bobo.  Brooms beat Bobo badly.  Bobo bruises badly.  Boisterous boys battle Bobo.  Bobo battles back.  Bobo befriends buoyant boy biting boring bitter berries.

(48 words- sort of copied Pen's idea starting everything with the same letter.)


----------



## sully474 (Aug 4, 2004)

Bobo ate some spam. Then he threw up into the toilet. Before he passed out from being overly nausous, he read the expiry date. August twenty- first, nineteen twenty- three. He then fell into a deep, deep sleep, and when he awoke, he had a highly unusual craving for Spam.

50


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2004)

Spam spelunkers schemed scurriously.  Stalactites stabbed spikes into Spam soothsayers.  

Alas, ardent adventure adjusts adams' apples.  Apparently, all actors are acutely able again.  Astute advisors argue aptitude admirably.

Bobo!  Beware of Beastly Boxing Bugaboos!  Bungles beset benighted bugle beaded brutes.

Purple prose presents Penelope's prurient posturing. 

[an:28bf9bbf87]I don't know how many words and I don't care but it's less than 50.[/an:28bf9bbf87]


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Aug 5, 2004)

Spam, Spam, the ham what am...don't know whether to praise it or slam. I heard of a soldier,  in the midst of battle and strife, had a can of spam save his life. He'd hid it in his pocket because he hated the taste...it didn't go to waste!  :roll:


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2004)

To stop a bullet you can't be a pullet.  Spam was so devoted it kept a soldier from being smoted.  A can of Spam in the War Museum dented and pocked but never eaten.  It's not snick and snee it's snick and spam!  Shazam!


----------



## sully474 (Aug 5, 2004)

I followed Toucan Sam,
He was holding a chunk of ham,
And flying like he didn't give a damn.
Surely you know where I am
Going with this poem, and its not to see me Gram,
Where I could get some food and start to cram,
All her Spam.

50 pathetic, useless words that were pointless in their entirety


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2004)

sully474 said:
			
		

> 50 pathetic, useless words that were pointless in their entirety



 :lol:


----------



## huanghe (Aug 6, 2004)

a great businessman is talking about his successful experiences. when he was a 15-year-old boy,he used to work in a bycicle shop for over 10 h. He saved money for years and then bounght a workshop. many years passed by with his hard work,Now he owns a big company which employs 1000 workers. he's stilll smiling when his wife opened the door and came in.
she wants him to repair their son's bycicle~~

well, my writing skill needed more improvement...
so cheer me up...yaya


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 6, 2004)

Many people have failed to complete the ceremonial Fixing of the Bike, for they lack the essential nutrients to complete it.  They need the Seremonial Piece of Artificial Meat (its creators didn’t know how to spell ceremonial), or simply Spam, to get the nourishment they need to complete the ritual.

(50 words counting parenthesis in the pargraph above.)


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Aug 6, 2004)

Unusual topics (tasty Spam, porphyrous goats) can add difficulty to writing a 50-word story.  But concocting plots with limits on not using things is also daring.  Now, I can't brag about this short blurb -- having no plot, actually -- but, analysis will show it's laid out without using a common non-consonant.

---
(A nice little story, Huanghe.  Pardon us -- we seem to be stuck in a Spam rut, but perhaps we'll bicycle out of it.)


----------



## Penelope (Aug 6, 2004)

The depths of analysis cause me mental paralysis.  A pox on flayed grammar which proposes ill manner.  The most well behaved gent can be prone to word vent.  While a foppish couth can be slayed with vermouth.  It don't matter what season, I'll take sweet sublime over sour reason.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Aug 7, 2004)

Mewing, Penelope pads round the house,
Four-footed guardian who suffers no mouse.
Mere kitten? Perhaps -- until darkness befalls.
Then, felines must answer more primitive calls.. 

_Plangent Penelope stalks in the night,
Tigress, defender of reason and right; 
Deflating the bloated, the foppish, the faked,
Culling the pompous, her hunger unslaked!_
------
.. and thankfully, she's been around to keep me humble since my first lit.org attempt; it's such a dirty, repetitive job, but...)


----------



## Penelope (Aug 7, 2004)

LOL - You using the word Plangent is hilarious!  That is the word most honorable Chrispian gave me and Titus in our grudge match Write Off at LitOrg which Titus never followed through on.  I won by default.  hee hee hee ...  

Do I really come across as something that formidable?  Gawd!  No wonder everyone hates me.  *chortle*

BTW - May I copy your delightful poem for my personal files?

And to return the compliment...

http://www.writingforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=46165#46165


----------



## Ralizah (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello, I am an axe murderer. Yes, that's right, I'm the guy who chopped up your mommy last night. And I also shot your wife, hit your dog with my truck, and kidnapped your kid on her way to school. And about her... she's dead, and killing her was great...


----------



## sully474 (Aug 7, 2004)

Penelope said:
			
		

> sully474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was true, they were pointless in their entirety, as are these here. 

I do know my poem was useless, and should be in the Bad Poetry thread. But they totaled fifty, so they were put here instead.
I did not intend on having that set of words rhyme,
But it did, so we will have poetry rather than prose this time.

An additional 50 patheic....you get the idea


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2004)

[an:3c1e64343a]Sully - How do you manage to post outside of the box :?: [/an:3c1e64343a]

It starts at Taiya River bridge.  There's a view of the Irene glacier at Finnigan's Point.  On past Pleasant then to Sheep's Camp.  There the drama begins.  Old photographs prove it's not named Long Hill for nothing.  The map shows more than I want to see.  I'm taking the train.


----------



## sully474 (Aug 8, 2004)

Penelope said:
			
		

> [an:33fa1aa150]Sully - How do you manage to post outside of the box :?: [/an:33fa1aa150]



What precisely do you mean by 'outside of the box'


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2004)

Sully - Maybe it's just the way things look on my computer but all of your last reply was outside of the lined enclosure aka outside of the box.  Up until then things were just ticking along .. box after box .. then it went all wierd like.  Is this more than 50 words?  Probably.


----------



## sully474 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hrm, you are right Penelope. My post was somehow out of the box. I have no idea how that happened. Everything about the way I posted was perfectly normal. Is it the same on everybodys computer? I honestly did it all the same. We need some input please.

50 words


----------



## huanghe (Aug 12, 2004)

instruction~little Tom hates writing.but he has to finish a 50 word compesition as homework. So he writes:
            My dog
i have a dog. his name's Bobby. (he thinks for a while and then continues to wrtie) sometimes i give him sweets and he'll be happy.(he stops to think again,suddenly he has an idea) everytime I call him "Bobby~Bobby" then he comes back. if he doesn't come, i call again "Bobby-Bobby...Bobby..Bobby...Bobby... (little Tom counts the words _49, then he adds another Bobby and hand his paper to his teacher happily)


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 15, 2004)

Samantha screamed.  She then noticed it was a shadow and felt foolish.  Her mind was playing tricks on her again- Suddenly her peripheral spotted an odd colored object.  Purple wasn’t a color you’d expect cemeteries.  She turned and saw a bloodthirsty goat.  It was the night of the living-dead goat!

(50 words... And how do you make those "author note" boxes?)


----------



## Penelope (Aug 15, 2004)

> (50 words... And how do you make those "author note" boxes?)



[an:c6a8d93065]In brackets like 





> type an and then /an [/an:c6a8d93065]


----------



## WiCkEd (Aug 15, 2004)

Penelope said:
			
		

> Do I really come across as something that formidable?  Gawd!  No wonder everyone hates me.  *chortle*



Indeed, you do. You're eloquence is simply amazing! I find myself constantly having to look words you use up in the dictionary. *Sigh* At least I'm learning something, right?  :wink:


----------



## Penelope (Aug 15, 2004)

> Indeed, you do. You're eloquence is simply amazing! I find myself constantly having to look words you use up in the dictionary.


[an:3539c9e4d4]I am really flattered but I will let you know that the last time I used a new word {curr} it was because I didn't know whether cur had one 'r' or two.  Amazingly - curr is the sound owlets make!  How cool is that?  Perhaps I have a bizarre mind?  I've always had a penchant for using less common words to ensure the language doesn't die off altogether.  Doing my part so to speak.  Just remember, I'm a high school drop-out, okay?[/an:3539c9e4d4]

Bobo, the purple goat, went Pannish in the moonlight.  His tootling was out of tune but his enthusiasm was unbridled.  Choosing the graveyard as a new pasture, Bobo became stoned due to the fescue’s decomposing fertilizer.  While the ground may have been consecrated, some of the inhabitants were less holy.


----------



## WiCkEd (Aug 15, 2004)

LoL- Interesting about the high school drop out thing. You definately cannot tell by your writing. Argh, I just reread my quote and noticed I used the wrong "your." Man, been up all night! I need sleep... Wahh.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 15, 2004)

Freddy cautiously approached the fabled bridge.  Stories of terrible atrocities here had reached his ears.  Stories of a terrible monster that stopped trolls from crossing the bridge.  Freddy the troll slowly made his way across the bridge.  He had almost made it when Bobo the goat-monster appeared and ate him.

[an:7ee2ede475]50 words...[/an:7ee2ede475]


----------



## sully474 (Aug 16, 2004)

[an:e62aec1c26]50 words. Try not to be a visual thinker when reading this.[/an:e62aec1c26]


Freddy the troll was still alive in Bobo's stomach. He had been swallowed whole. Three days after the fated eating, Bobo began to feel really terrible stomach cramps. His digestion system had gone way down since he began eating spam, and Freddy was still one piece. Talk about bad constipation.


----------



## asdar (Aug 17, 2004)

Anne sat next to Jim on the frigid park bench and smiled that smile that was just for him. Jim leaned forward, fearful that she might shy away, but she didn't. The memory of her warm lips and cold nose on their first date would stay with him forever.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 17, 2004)

[an:2cc77bd74c]50 words.  Hope you enjoy this despite the fact that it lacks context and therefor makes little sense.[/an:2cc77bd74c]

Paul sighed in relief.  His detour through the crowded restaurant had lost his pursuers.  He had to hurry though, for They’d stop at nothing to get the disc he had stolen.  Hopefully Jimmy wouldn’t be late.  If he was, They’d catch him for sure.  He silently raised and continued on.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2004)

Captive audiences became restless for a solution to the troll's dilemna.  Two adhoc committees were convened and opinions, being what they are, multiplied with the ensuing debate.

Each side of the chasm resolved the dispute with conficting solutions.  To add insult to injury, the bridge was bombed by an interloper.


----------



## Druid (Sep 1, 2004)

This is something one fo my english teachers had told me to try out a while ago, in finding it I will see how you guys think of it, originally it was 55 words, I cut it back to 50 to suit the topic, It doesn't lose much meaning. 


I gave her a gift.
A picture to take on her trip. It came with a card, it read.
“This is a love we once knew find him, Love Holshb.”
I remember the picture of Yahweh.
I take now from a soldiers hand two words scrawled In blood.
“I have.”

-Druid


----------



## teflon (Sep 1, 2004)

*The Dawn of Rock*

Dawn. Take the breath, look to the horizon, see the sunset, read the news, watch the green-red-blue dot screen, find nothing?

She reads the news. It is nearing no matter what; the professors say several millions, miles, that is; it is hurtling towards us, a massive, pimply rock.


_(48 words)_


----------



## bbgun (Sep 2, 2004)

Simply Suesy walked into the ketchen, to find her simi-suisidal mother about to put her hand in a blender, Suesy screamed, she stuck her head in instead, she woke up and her name was Bob.

lol.

bbgun


----------



## teflon (Sep 5, 2004)

Fanatics scream about the Judgment Day. The big bidness is selling survival packages. The TV massages the proletariat with fuzzy statistics. The images of the rock are on the Internet. The latest news: the Jupiter’s pull has bent its path to a point-blank trajectory, a straight shot at the Earth.

_50 woids._


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Sep 14, 2004)

The feds will pay plenty if I tip 'em. All the big shot city politicians, the police chief, and half the southside mobsters, all in one basement! I just gotta sneak outa here and drop a nickel.

Of course, there's the little problem of the cement hardening around my feet.


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 26, 2004)

The topic couldn't die.  Fate denied it.  The amazing bumping skills of Bobo the Goat wouldn't allow it.  Evil Ted’s plot must be prevented.   The very fabric of the universe is threatened by his ruthless schemes that threaten to allow entropy to go unchecked.  Or maybe we are just overreacting.


----------



## Spaztikfingers (Sep 27, 2004)

What nightshift does to ones mind...


Larry was a determined man and today he was determined to pluck that tasty morsel from the depths of his nasal cavity.  No more would it escape his reach.  So with victory in his heart he plunged that finger deep and blew his brain out the back of his skull.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 3, 2004)

She blinked her eyes.  Damn, what was that pain in her head?  Jamal was gone, and so was the twenty he'd been trying to wrest from her hand, just before it all went black.  She felt her forehead--no blood, but the egg was already forming above her right eyebrow.  

50 words

Be kind, this is my first effort here!


----------



## Plane (Oct 4, 2004)

“I’m originally from Eugene Oregon, but it was a bit small for me. When you kill, you need anonymity, and bigger cities are the place to get just that. Apparently they are the place to be caught as well, and tomorrow will be my last day to live in one.”



50 Words.


----------



## teflon (Oct 4, 2004)

He brought along examination gloves. Glossy covers and titles like _The Nail, Bronco Riders, Hamster_ felt filthy even through the latex. His trigger finger leafed up to magazines the size of a large paperback which had _Knuckle and Bear_ on the front, no picture, each month a plain basic color.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 11, 2004)

The challenge was to write a story in fifty words.  No prize, just pride of accomplishment.  The writer thought about it for a minute.  No longer.   Should she?  Why?  Why not?

Keys clacked, words flew onto the screen.  Done!  A beginning, a middle, and an end.  A story?  I guess.


----------



## teflon (Oct 18, 2004)

All morning the bright-eyed look never left her face. “You look beautiful,” he said. “The beautiful lesbian look?” she teased him, for he told her of overhearing a woman say that Susan was a lipstick lesbian. “I think it’s fascinating,” she played along.


----------



## Spaztikfingers (Oct 20, 2004)

There it was resting on the wall.  He had finally found it, this minature creature playing its mating song through the dead of the night.  Black beady eyes, mandibles munching.  So small yet so loud.  Marvelous.

He swung his Louisville and pasted the cricket to the green wall paper.  Marvelous.


----------



## teflon (Oct 20, 2004)

Twenty miles later and begging for water, the oasis manager reached the al-Hawwar Castle. The sun-baked heads greeted him from the stakes browned with old blood. 
“Are you an infidel?” an English-accented voice rang out behind the gate.
“No, I have seen Fidel Castro only on TV.”


----------



## bobothegoat (Oct 20, 2004)

teflon said:
			
		

> Twenty miles later and begging for water, the oasis manager reached the al-Hawwar Castle. The sun-baked heads greeted him from the stakes browned with old blood.
> “Are you an infidel?” an English-accented voice rang out behind the gate.
> “No, I have seen Fidel Castro only on TV.”



[ot:a2afe1df3d]:lol:  I was just thinking about something like that a few days ago.  Weird...[/ot:a2afe1df3d]


----------



## teflon (Oct 20, 2004)

:cry: 

Jingling and basking in the florid fluorescence radiated by her make-up lights, Xenosthene arose from the Eurodesign chair and yelled:
“Acanthobrachus! Acanthobrachus! Where are you?”

From the garage an Ionic voice resonated, just like a faulty muffler on a president’s limousine:
“Thou surely knowest that I change the oil?”

 #-o


----------



## bobothegoat (Oct 29, 2004)

[an:23234fc0a6]I must be sinking back into my usual state of struggling to stay below word limits.  This was tough for me.  [/an:23234fc0a6]

“What’s this?” Bobo mused.  “It’s the fifty-word story thread!”  Its many volumes were covered in dust.  Bobo looked about at the small compositions.  He started to read some of them, but got bored.  “Oh, well,” he sighed.  “Guess now’s as good a time as any to try my fire skills.”


----------



## Malaika (Oct 30, 2004)

"What is this quintessence of dust?"

The words resonate through my head, as I look at my torn wrists. Maybe they'll stop me. But why would they care? From dust we are born, to dust we return. Genesis. They won't care. My eyes are heavy. I might lie down...


----------



## teflon (Oct 31, 2004)

“What a morning at two in the afternoon,” I said to my waitress as I have also ordered a garlic bread and a ladle of butter. A couple of math professors, raggedy, second-hand sport jackets –snooty elbow patches and all, smelling worse than me, arrived to drink endless coffee refills.


----------



## moonty (Nov 1, 2004)

John looked out across the canyon. The river sifted through the depths; he knew that it was the forming point of this marvel. He smiled to himself; he knew Judy would have loved it here. Judy wasn't here, though. She was tucked safely away, hidden in the family freezer.


----------



## Broken (Nov 1, 2004)

I am feared by all. Taking cover under the darkness of night, I ravage and destroy all in my path. I drink the blood of my victims, for there is nothing else that can satisfy my eternal thirst. I try to hide it, to stop it forever, but I can never forget the scars of my life. The scars of a vampire.


Meh.. I'm tired. I couldn't pump out anything better than that.. 62 words I think.

I don't even think the scar part makes since.. oh well..


----------



## VeronaS3 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jutting out from the rocky beds below, seeming out of place and as if it belonged, a lonley figured stood like stone against the harsh breezes of the ocean currents. Never had the sunrise seemed more beautiful and majestic, now that she was truly free, out there, on the shore.

50 exactly  Didn't try and do that either. Hehe.


----------



## teflon (Nov 2, 2004)

I laid on the cold floor. Hutch said, "Well, whatever you did tell me just bought you a promotion of sorts. Just remember, I know your social security number, I know where you live, and if I see your Halloween face again, I will cut it off with no hesitation.”


----------



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 3, 2004)

Slime watched his victim through the bushes, ready to strike any moment. The victim heard a rustle and turned back, his curiosity made him walk towards the bush. Slime leaped out and the victim struggled to get free. But Slime was too powerful; Slime devoured the victim limb by limb. 

Exactly 50 words


----------



## teflon (Nov 4, 2004)

I was transfixed: hopefully-virgin lips hugged a straw full of white creamy liquid. I was spellbound: the lips tensed, angelic dimples formed. On the cell phone, my satiated mistress, the wife of a sanctimonious professor, a Marxist Don Quixote, was accusing me of being religious.


----------



## Pookaah (Nov 6, 2004)

*Biography*
English-born (early), died (almost), only child (canine sibling). Child always versus parents - grandfather ally & mentor.
Adolescence open warfare - hippy, leftie, greenie, vegetarian. Seventeen years education = dead-end job.

1980 - met wonderful husband.
1984 - married, emigrated, great job.
2002 - no living relatives 
2004 - reader, writer, gardener, dog-walker, content.


----------



## teflon (Nov 7, 2004)

Hutch inserted the gun into the man’s mouth and then started to beat him while saying non-stop, “Will it go off or not?” the man started choking on his own blood, his eyes shut, and he looked like he wanted the gun to go off.


----------



## Spaztikfingers (Nov 8, 2004)

He shook his head.  It was everywhere.  In his hair, all over his body.    Why didn't he remove the lid before he put it in the microwave?
  The warm, sticky brown shmooze repulsed him...  What was he going to do?  He smiled, remembering Tongue, the german shepard, loved peanut butter.


----------



## Muffin Man (Nov 10, 2004)

*Vigil*

It was life, and it was good. I can see them and hear them, my family gathered around the white, sterile hospital bed. 
The lights are too bright! 
Ahh, much better, softer. Everything is softer now. I can see my family, I've got a birds-eye view.


----------



## zqli (Nov 15, 2004)

I am a medical student  in China.oneday in this summer,i went to a aenglish chat room in popo which is  a  char tool as MSN and Yahoo used common used in many countries in the world.Generally,most of the guests were domestic people who spoke Chinglish(Chinese English),but that i found a strang who spoke pure English which is much different from what most of us spoke,and as she used to speak in  public ,i could find that she was female from her material showd on popo,but no location message.However,i could get her location from what her said in pubic as I explained above .she is American-nationality Chinese who have lived in USA for many years.I was very excited then because i loved her pure native English and she is a kind and gentle female knowlodge femle.What's more,she unmarried so is available.YOU may imagine what i did,of course i added her as a good friend in popo.Since it is more then 100-word now,contined in next article


----------



## zqli (Nov 15, 2004)

now i want to tell u the following things between her and I.the next day after we met first time in that mid-night,i met her again.in order to learn pure english,i jump the gun and asked as many question to her as possible.I got that she was a journalist.it is cool,i began to ask some questions about 9.11 .it is a long  story and she told me that for quite a while.


----------



## zqli (Nov 15, 2004)

from then on,we chatted everyday,as both of us have the time and habit  to chat.she  is always free and i am free everyday because i am on holiday.the topics we  told are wild ranging from english study to politics,many.i love her gentle,kind-hearted,pure sprility ,although i have nver seen her photo or hear her voice.because it is now allow to transmit her from USA to China and the cost for international phone is high,we can afford.what is most want to say is that it is my pleasure to meet her.

stop here,forgive me for my poor english and bad writing as English is a foreigh language to me.it will be my greatest pleasure if u can understand what i said


----------



## SlyCat (Nov 15, 2004)

I am not good at short, short stories. I love to make things BIG. But here goes.

Max set the axe down. A smile played across his face. Not the smile of a sane man. No, for by no standards was Max sane. Calmly, without a care in the world, he bent down and wiped the blood from the axe with his wife’s hair.

47 words.


----------



## kerpoe (Nov 17, 2004)

Bob was a dude. He was Born a dude, died a dude. Bob was a dude, He was the man


----------



## Arnold Layne (Nov 18, 2004)

Standing in the middle of the street, Mark was trying to decide beetwean pulling over a taxi and going on foot, when he realised that he , just as same, could be deciding beetwean living and jumping of the nearest bridge. If he only knew how cold was that river.


----------



## HugeInSerbia (Nov 25, 2004)

"Flying sucks," he thought to himself two and a half hours into the flight.  He had been reading "Jurassic Park" while listening to Jurassic 5.  He looked over and saw Sam Neil and Jeff Goldblum trying to figure out how their seatbelts worked.  This flight was starting to get weird.


----------



## nostalgicdemise (Nov 28, 2004)

"Wups," Jeff murmured aloud, gripping the fractured lever in his white-knuckled hand.  Far down the deserted tunnel, the metallic ring could still be heard.  Jeff dropped the now-useless iron bar.  With a great sigh, he fell back against the wall, welcoming the sound of onrushing water.


----------



## nostalgicdemise (Nov 28, 2004)

"Wups," Jeff murmured aloud, gripping the fractured lever in his white-knuckled hand.  Far down the deserted tunnel, the metallic ring could still be heard.  Jeff dropped the now-useless iron bar.  With a great sigh, he fell back against the wall, welcoming the sound of onrushing water.


----------



## Pats (Dec 1, 2004)

This was an awesome idea for a writing challenge. 

BTW, I read several pages worth of these, many of these are wonderful. The writers truly rose to the challenge. 

So, here I am with 50 exactly. 
________________________________________________

Arousal

Anticipation grows on my climb upward. Exhilaration bursts when I plummet back down. Titillation climaxes as the experience inverts me. Stimulation dominates my every sense.  Too soon it has ended. 

I cannot stay away.

Again, I move back into the line and await my turn on the roller coaster.


----------



## Pats (Dec 1, 2004)

Today, like yesterday, she drives down a familiar path from work to home. Unlike yesterday, today she is overcome by spontaneity. She passes her familiar home and ventures into the unknown. Where the new path leads is unclear. It doesn’t matter, she decides as she blazes a new trail. 

(50 words)

Pats---the one what said it in 50 words


----------



## NoWorries (Dec 6, 2004)

You could see, in the bottom of my sink drain, if you looked at just the right angle, the single Macadamia nut that has lived there for months.  How it got there is not important.  Today it was gone.  Where did it go?  Why did it go?

True story.


----------



## NZJez (Jan 16, 2005)

Sky-rainbow was cursed with parents who had apparently named their daughter with a suggestion that seemed like a good idea at the time. Cute names like that only last as long as the child stays cute. Maybe six months at best. There’d been no mail back from Deedpoll yet. _Bugger._ 

there's 50 for you


----------



## youngwriter (Jan 16, 2005)

John smiled at his handiwork. Though his work was messy, shoddy even, he had ultimately triumphed. Feeling great, he put the kettle on, cleaning the hedge-trimmer while the water boiled.

But, after a while, his happiness was replaced with regret. His wife wasn't THAT naggy.


----------



## Clockwork (Jan 16, 2005)

And the monkey replied... "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, "

I think thats fifty


----------



## WriterX (Jan 16, 2005)

The Mirror

The man entered the room and saw a mirror. He looked at it and saw himself. He moved and the reflection also moved. He jumped and his clone jumped. 
"What are you doing?" asked the woman entering the same room.
"Its his fault!" answered the man, pointing at the mirror. 

Exactly 50 words!


----------



## Son of John Leo (Jan 17, 2005)

Whack! and a fish hit him on the back of the head. 
"That's the last time I'm coming fishing with you Lad"
I looked at him with contempt, "I suppose you're not playing footy either?"
"Neither will I watch the Rovers with you, as useless as you!"
"How about snooker?"


----------



## barnsturm (Jan 17, 2005)

We were eating lunch, resting our aching backs. Frank got that wild look.

“Reality is what I make it.”

“Oh, yeah? Why you tarring roofs, then?” Curtis sneered. I chuckled.

Crazy Frank walked to the edge and stepped off. That was the last we saw him. 

They never found him.


----------



## Hand (Feb 9, 2005)

The author started out writing the 50-word story. Realising he only had eight words, he added another sentence. With another ten, he settled down into the story, but began panicking as his third sentence brought up the number to 45. With nine words, he wrote a conclusion. That’s fifty words!


----------



## dumbpie (Feb 10, 2005)

This one is something i am trying to incoperate into my own storys end. 
*It is 50 words!!*

"He watched the drop drizzle down the photo; slowly moving towards its short life’s end.  John got up and strode through the snow, and as he moved ever closer he grew wiser.  But all great things must come to an end and his and the raindrops must finally cease. Fin..."



			
				Clockwork said:
			
		

> And the monkey replied... "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, "
> 
> I think thats fifty


And the Deadman replied... "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!!!!!"


----------



## Kodeir (Feb 16, 2005)

A lathargic God's whim did seize what is nothing, and spilt color into the illimitable vastness of space. Each collective light a cluster in the clouds of a nebula, casting beryl, casting cerise, and sweeping with boundless breeze... and he fell asleep. So sits our slumbered quarter, awaiting his wake.


----------



## ryn (Feb 24, 2005)

Many had now fallen to his hands, and vastly more to his feet. Now, after an exhausting search, he found his thumb. Right where he had left it, more or less. No volume of surrounding high-sodium jerky could mask it from his penetrating gaze.


----------



## SoulSprinner (Feb 25, 2005)

A creation so diabolical that it’s soul purpose is to promote greed and feed on ignorance. During its course it has built men up and with the same fervor, pulled them down. After years of feverish development and belief in it, we must now begin cleaning up after it

Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## ryn (Feb 25, 2005)

It could be nothing but socialism.


----------



## bobothegoat (Feb 25, 2005)

Death By Pepsi.

Mark had a can of Pepsi.  He loved to drink Pepsi.  One day, Mark's friend, Roderick, dared him to chug it.  Mark accidentally chugged it down his windpipe.  Poor Mark.  He died from Pepsi.

[an:82d4bdfeb5]34 pitiful words in this lousy story[/an:82d4bdfeb5]


----------



## Aru (Feb 28, 2005)

This hasn't been touched for a few days, and I haven't been around for a while... here's my story. (49 words)

The news said everything would be over in 24 hours.  I knew they were wrong. Three days later I killed my mother.  This plague will never end.  They just keep coming; friends, family, strangers.  They are my enemy, and I their fare.  I am the adversary of the undead.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Oops*

A lieutenant named Sergevich
At an eastern missile site
Spilled his coffee on the launcher
And the missile took to flight.   

A lieutenant named McGarry
Deep within a western hill
Saw the missile on the radar,
Hit the button, took a pill.  

Alas! 
Despair!
It went downhill
From there.


----------



## yunir (Mar 27, 2005)

"Why can't you be like your sister?" 

His twelve points for the 'O' levels proved unsatisfactory. He could no longer remain silent. He clenched his fist and "BANG!" 

"I know you can’t get over Jenny's death. But please don't take it out on me! I've tolerated this far too long!" 

(50 words)


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Solution*

At 9:45, I reentered the car with a long skewer.

She had her back to me, rummaging in her purse, not noticing me.

I entered... raised the skewer... jabbed it in...

The car clock now read 10:45.  "There, dear.  All reset to Daylight Saving Time.  Can we go now?"


----------



## moe eubleck (Apr 3, 2005)

A legion of orcs charges down the hillside. Thier banner flaps violently in their rageful onslought. The off beat drumming of steel boots crunching earth assault my ear drums. .

" time for your medication Fred," calls a familiar voice 

 It is nurse Jenny. She smells like pie.


----------



## snuffypuffer (Apr 3, 2005)

Strained pea soup, all day every day. Nothing but strained pea soup. Carl had had all he could take. He took his bowl to the woman manning the ladle and demanded a cheeseburger. 

"But your jaw is wired shut, dear." She said with a smile. 

Carl shrugged and walked away.


----------



## jayme (Apr 4, 2005)

Early morning, the sizzling sausages were music to the sozzled sailors ears. He could'nt resist and Old English breakfast, a perfect hangover cure. So he sat down in an ate one, only to see his ship leave port. What to do with this drunken sailor, early in the morning?


----------



## moe eubleck (Apr 5, 2005)

The sign on the side of the road read" Stop ahead". Fred climbed out of his old pinto to examine the street.

No head anywhere. He wondered what "head" the sign was telling him to stop for.

Then Fred understood. 

He lay face down upon the intersection, awaiting his destiny.


----------



## Dot (Apr 5, 2005)

The squirrel stops mid-stride, his nose and tail quivering. She breaks off a bit of crust from her sandwich and tosses it in front of him. Greedily he snatches it and runs away. Her smile fades as she sees the older man on the other bench. He looks hungry too.


----------



## Caeser (Apr 5, 2005)

Booming from cannon fire echoed throughout the city.  The French decided to lay siege to Lurantoss.  Shells exploded around the city, spraying giant plumes of dirt into the air.  Jonathon grabbed his musket from the table and headed toward the direction of fire.  

“Where are you going? Those are French out there!”

“C’mon mate, they’re only French.”


(57-close enough)


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Apr 6, 2005)

> “C’mon mate, they’re only French.”


 :lol: 


*The Overeducated Author*

_CHAPTER ONE.   The sun rose._

Well... technically, it didn't. The earth rotated, and the sun was sitting there.  Hmmm...

_The sun appeared above the horizon._

Better, but ... the "horizon" is kinda indefinite.  I mean, the higher the viewer, the farther the horizon. Hmmm...

_The sun .._


----------



## jayme (Apr 7, 2005)

Caeser said:
			
		

> Booming from cannon fire echoed throughout the city.  The French decided to lay siege to Lurantoss.  Shells exploded around the city, spraying giant plumes of dirt into the air.  Jonathon grabbed his musket from the table and headed toward the direction of fire.
> 
> “Where are you going? Those are French out there!”
> 
> ...



Quality!


----------



## Caeser (Apr 7, 2005)

jayme said:
			
		

> Caeser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## lisajane (Apr 21, 2005)

Had to do something similar on Monday, cept under 55 words.

At 53 words:

***

Two children had just had a treehouse built in their backyard. One dragged their cat up to the treehouse and held her over the edge.

"Let's see if she lands on her feet."

She did - and run off.

"Can the dog do that?"

One climbed down to find their fully-grown Labordor.


----------



## LostCause (May 1, 2005)

My father is dead.  My mother is in prison.  My brother is addicted to heroin.  I work for 6.60 an hour.  Where is the socalled omnipotent one that Father O’Sullivan promised?  Why had He forgotten me?  Am I not a good servant to god?  Now I will cast Him aside.


----------



## julieet1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Travelling is my passion. I have moved from country to country as well as I have gatehred many experience in my life. Meeting new people is a great chance to learn something new and in this way I have discovered very amazing things which can creat impact in practical life. Finished 50 word.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 24, 2013)

Climb the never ending latter. Up and up, higher and higher. Stars pass by brighter and brighter. Breath gets thinner, harder and harder. Think the end is near, closer and closer. Fingers hurt, weaker and weaker. 

Then they slip.
Falling, deeper and deeper.

Beware of the never ending latter.

Fin.


----------



## Red Heron (Mar 24, 2013)

Narcissus

The fall didn't kill him.  No, it did far worse.  It explained to him, in no uncertain terms, what he was:  Weak, fallible, imperfect.  Should have known these things from the start, but not a single one had ever bothered mentioning it.  He was only human, and it killed him.


----------



## Kryptex (Mar 25, 2013)

Robert paced down Amencia Avenue, entirely unaware of his surroundings. He was deep in thought, wondering what his next move should be now that the cat was out of the bag. He'd always wondered what to do if the secret was out, but had never understood - or indeed, wanted to understand the implications and so just ignored it.

59 words, but I forgot I was working on a limit :redface: My mind just went into writing mode.


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure if this qualifies as a story, but the limit is 50 words (a good exercise in terseness) :

Climbing a rock, he looked out to the graves, “I brought this on you and the people. You bleed because of my past.”
“All have forgiven you. All but one. When will he, do you think?”
“I don't know. I can't see that far.” He hung his head.


----------



## KRHolbrook (Apr 2, 2013)

On Valentine's Day, nothing is more important than being loved by someone and loving them back. That's why before she could deny me, I took her heart.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 12, 2013)

There are things we shouldn’t know. Things we can’t possibly _know. _I found them, there in that dark place under the earth. Old things, terrible things, spiteful and hideous in their long forgotten tomb, imprisoned there to spare mankind the madness of _knowing._ I found them and I killed them.

(50 words)


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 12, 2013)

Orbs maintained strict hierarchy, only the oldest and largest showed themselves in this way. Since the beginning, Alpha orb had flexed its luminary might, and faded.


With a silent, final convulsing, Alpha ceased to glow. 


In the blackened void came a flickering, a new orb was born. Alpha inwardly smiled.

(50w)


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 18, 2013)

“What have I done?” he asked.

“You are guilty.”

“But, I did not know!”

“Ignorance is a damnable excuse. For the one, it is a flawed character, for another, it is incompetence,” replied the Judge.

“Then let me be found guilty, for I can not bear being known for either.”


(50 words)


----------



## msherman94 (May 8, 2013)

I looked down at my hand and smiled at the scarlet liquid that covered it. Somewhere between water and molasses, sticking to my fingers and flowing down my arm. It's source lay on the counter, still dripping red, flowing down onto the floor. God does strawberry syrup make a big mess.

(50 words)


----------



## KRHolbrook (May 12, 2013)

It’s been years. Years of existing in a dreamless slumber. Of waiting on a man’s love to finally awaken me. The man had come. His love had awoken me. And now I weep, for he loves my bed more than me.

(41 words)


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 7, 2015)

The Bludgeon - 50w

Thirty-odd years, Blackmon struggled to understand. Expectations placed, parental and societal, befuddled his wondering. And his wandering. Studies, labor, early mornings and late nights, work put in and toil endured, gauntlet after gauntlet. Emerging from the trenches of habituation, never swaying from prescribed direction, his reward was The Bludgeon.


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 8, 2015)

“Take pictures of the room and the body. Make certain you dust everything for prints.” The detective returned to the phone call.
“So who did say you were? Mr. Campbell’s, jealous gay lover?”
“No! I am just the telemarketer – and I've got a great deal for you officer.” CLICK


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 9, 2015)

"Sooo..."
"Yup."
"... and his mother was there?"
"Yup."
"She was already dead?"
"Yup."
"The dog was already dead too?"
"Yup."
"Is that a sparkler?"
"Yup."
"... and this is all cabbage here in the..."
"Yup."
"And the doll was..."
"Yup!"
"... you were first on scene?"
"... yup."
"... you're in shock, huh?"
"Yuuuuup."


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 9, 2015)

It was community college day, the day I looked forward to.
The tutor, the grey and arthritic Alex, shuffled into the room and, pulling from his pocket a marker pen,
wrote on the white-board “I’ve lost my voice, will you please write a story of no more than fifty words.”


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 9, 2015)

The creature had been swimming for what seemed like hours.  It was still in front of the other racers but they were catching up fast.  Exhausted, it was drawn to a large rock upon which it rested.  The rock opened up and swallowed it.

New life began.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 10, 2015)

*Into The Chaos - A Tale from the Synoptic Gap*

Urguk stood resolutely axe in hand at the entrance to his cave staring into the terrifyingly dark and stormy night, but realised that this was no natural storm, that his defiance was fruitless, when the howling wind hurled something at his feet, a plain brown envelope marked “To the householder.”


----------



## William DeGeest (Mar 12, 2015)

Stanley made his way through the wilderness into a clearing.  There he came face to face with the only other white man within hundreds of miles.


"Doctor Livingston, I presume?" Stanley said.


"Nope."


"oh."  Stanley lowered his head, turned and walked back into the bush.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 12, 2015)

*A King Falls*

He studied Constitutional Law yet he leads as though he never heard of it. They didn’t build that business, he has never built anything either.  He is the first of his color, the first to disgrace the office.  You need not vote for him, he thinks of himself as king.


----------



## Wit-Lasers (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi guys, this is my first post on this forum, hope you like:

Swift as a thunder-clap, she swatted me, open-palm, across the face. The plump housemaid Doreen: her thick ankles, her cast-iron curls towering above me. She smiled with glossy contempt - hot-pink lips on a bulldog’s jaw. Was it so wrong to ask why she looked at my father that way?  

[50 words]


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 26, 2015)

*The Professional  (50 words)*

_“Don’t shoot me, I got kids.”
“And I have a dog that’s in heat at home.”   
“You don’t understand, my kids need me”
“So does my dog”
“What has your dog got to do with you shooting me?”
“Nothing and neither does your kids. Pray that there’s an afterlife.”
_
BANG!


----------



## robingarcia (Mar 30, 2015)

Lots of dogs liked chasing cars, but not Henry. Henry liked chasing _planes. _He jumped as high as he could to get to them, but for some reason could never catch any.

Whenever Henry got tired of jumping, he'd sleep. Then he could spend hours chasing planes in his dreams.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 31, 2015)

One million camel spiders.

Oh shit oh shit oh shit.

And I thought they were bad in the Outback.

No, but really I got some cool souvenirs in my pack. Here, take a look. Don't mind the noise- that's just my electric razor.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 31, 2015)

50 Words

  Anthony Rigolli sat in his prison cell, while the little twit, Alfonse Sherman, who turned state's evidence, walked about the city without a care in the world. 
 Anthony could have made a call and had him taken care of, but he didn’t.  This was personal and he would do it himself.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 31, 2015)

50! Yes! Here goes!


Edmund locked eyes with the creature that towered over the buildings,and set the engine to full steam. The ground trembled as the airship crushed the monster. Edmund looked over the burning village. 
“You’ve done it now.” Freiderick said.
Edmund waited for the fire to die, then buried the bodies.


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2015)

The dog walked in the living room and lay at his master’s side. Looking down the old man stared at the  dog and a memory of his dog when he was a pup made him smile. The dog looked up and then placed his head over the old mans feet.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 31, 2015)

There once was a man who took his job too seriously. He would spend all day sitting behind his desk, scribbling his name furiously where it was needed, stamping, and making phone calls all day long. Sometimes the man wouldn't even leave his desk for lunch. No one really cared.

I'unno.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Apr 2, 2015)

*He drove the same road every day and every Tuesday andFriday he saw her walking the opposite direction. Her red hair sparkled, hersunglasses covered half her face and her oversize jacket concealed hermystery.  Who are you, he wondered andwhere are you going?

46 words*


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 2, 2015)

*The Interrogation  (47 words)*

“I was just following orders. It wasn’t my decision.”
“Whose decision was it? Who’s Orders?”
“It’s classified”
“How convenient” 
“I did what needed to be done”
“What you did, did not, need to be done. “
“That’s a matter of interpretation.”
“Who: Satan’s?”
“No: God’s!”


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Apr 21, 2015)

There was a hole in the roof of the freezing shack. Two thieves huddled together, too afraid of pursuers to start a fire. One turned to the other asking, "Was this thing really worth it?" He tossed the crown to the floor in disgust.

"Not in the least."


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 23, 2015)

*The Walk (49 words)*

“I’m sick and tired of your foolish games, you either love me or you don’t. Those puppy dog eyes don’t work on me anymore. It’s either poop or get off the pot.”

“Woof woof”

“Good girl, I love you too, let’s get inside, it’s cold out here.”


----------



## T. John. C. (Jun 16, 2015)

He looked into the flickering orange. The rain tapped on the window. His wife and kids were finally asleep. Just as he tipped back the glass and tasted Jack’s bite, the door opened. The wind rushed in, knocking out the fire. The ice cubes clicked on the glass. “It’s time.”


----------



## musichal (Jun 16, 2015)

*

Kill 'em All*

_by musichal_


He shot at me.  Missed.
I shot back.  Missed.
He missed.
I missed.
He missed.
I missed.
He missed.
I missed.
He missed.
I missed.
He missed.
I missed.
We reloaded our six-shooters.

It's the newest best-selling blockbuster, coming soon to a motion picture theater near you!


----------



## Citizen (Jun 16, 2015)

I was born at a young age.  I died last week a bit older than when I was born.  In between, I ate some quiche, chased some girls and had a roaring good time.  Not much of a life in the end but it was mine, all mine.  Thank goodness.




(Open office claims the story is fifty words.)


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 17, 2015)

*No More Tomorrows*

The past forever haunts my dreams. I can still see that face, that sweet innocent face, those eyes knew. 

“pull the trigger” 
“I can’t, she’s just a child”
“This is hell son, there are no children here”

The past forever haunts my dreams…the dead do not forgive…


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 17, 2015)

*Unbiased Love*



I lunged, and my blade pierced through her ribs,into her heart. I held her, staring into her eyes as I saw the warmth of life leave her. 

“Assasin! Stop him!” The guard shouted.

I leapt out the window.

My Queen, my wife, is dead. Rest in peace, Anastasia.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jun 19, 2015)

*Dream
*
She was a ship.
She was a lady in a white robe.
She was a white bird flying forever just a handbreath away, and the dreamer wept and wept and didn't know why.
Then she was nothing at all, and she said "We'll meet again next night."


----------



## ThatCrazyGuy (Jun 22, 2015)

Take the blade and cut the material, make your cuts are straight, then place it on the frame, turn the screws until it is flush. Run your hands across the smooth skin. Fell the roar and the thrust. Put your flaps down, pull on the stick. Congratulations, you're flying. 

49 words

Did you mind mislead you?


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 22, 2015)

Add the missing word 'sure' and you'll have fifty. Nice job!


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 23, 2015)

The heir to the throne died at 100.  Who knew the old woman would still be alive at 120?  His great-grandson still had hopes.
He had been putting arsenic in her tea for months.  When he found out the arsenic was keeping her alive, he shot himself.

47 words


----------



## Allysan (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm home alone when he knocks. I've been pacing all morning. What if my husband comes home early? How would I explain? 
"I have your package." He smiles slyly. I slam the door, race upstairs. I rip the plastic from my new video game thinking, just once, he'll never know!


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 9, 2015)

*splatter*

I woke up in the dead of the night not knowing who or where I was. As luck will have it there also was a dead women lying next to me. I got out of bed, opened the window and jumped. I figured what the hell at least now I never have to remember anything ever again.


----------



## QDOS (Jul 10, 2015)

*Sentinel* (50 words)
  I wonder on those ancients of Pompeii as the volcanic ash came swirling. Did they fear the end of their world, did they understand or contemplate the disaster befalling them. All the others have left for the stars, while I wait here to be obliterated as our sun goes supernova.


----------



## LeeC (Jul 10, 2015)

As he lay disabled in bed the lawn grew out of control. So to the ticks, wasps, and other insects which grew exponentially. With the insects increasing need for protein, Nature's balance achieved a new equilibrium as they descended on and devoured him. RIP humankind, yours was a misguided struggle.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 10, 2015)

I sat at my computer and considered the challenge.  A measly fifty words couldn't be hard, I mused, given that I was used to so much more... but what to write about?  Much to my dismay, I realized, as I began to type, that I didn't have any more space.


----------



## QDOS (Jul 11, 2015)

*Verstosterone*  (50 words)
Words he could not control as they tumbled off his tongue, neatly phrased and funny some, yet still he felt alone, accursed, addicted to this Verstosterone. For the sentences he could not write proper without describing them in rhyme.  His curse in verse would break forth each and every time.


----------



## HersheyKiss (Jul 15, 2015)

Carior draws his blade and lunges at his nemesis: Damior. Damior lunges in synch with Carior's swift movements. The two battle for hours, each one attempting to outdo the other, only to discover it isn't the moves that matter, it is the speed. Carior was swift, but Damior was quicker.


----------



## GrilledCheese (Jul 19, 2015)

wow, that was super cool. awesome challenge idea as 50 words is very limiting


----------



## RJ_Parnell (Jul 20, 2015)

It was more than despair.  His once colorful life, now devoid of light.  He had existed for a time, but when he met her, creation burst from within him.  
His fruitless path became the Garden of Eden.  Never before her, or ever again after, would he truly live.


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 21, 2015)

A flock of seagulls took flight, and carried their sorrowful weeping through the dawn. I thought perhaps they embodied my mother's spirit, but soon I heard them again, circling round in a great wheel in the sky, and calling her. “Come away!” they cried. “Come away, and play with us!”


fifty on the nose 
(~for my mother, ofc~)


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 3, 2015)

*In the Dead of Night*

The house was dark--- everyone was in their beds. I opened the window and went in. My wife and brother were dead asleep. I got out my knife and ripped out their cheating throats. It felt good. I called 911 said their was some killings and shot myself in the head.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 4, 2015)

I had struck a nail through the poster and left it to hang like a corpse from the tree. For three days I watched people shake their heads at it. By the fourth day it had withered, but still it read, "Baby supplies for sale. Never used."   

There's always the old one: 
The queen died, then the king died of grief.


----------



## musichal (Aug 4, 2015)

*First Day on the Job*​He gave detailed instructions, then left, to return at lunch.  After he drove away, we realized that neither of us had listened - it was first day for both.  We played.  When he returned, he cursed and drove a nail through his foot as we tried to hide our laughter.


[non-fiction]


----------



## TheDarkOne (Aug 12, 2015)

I sat on the toilet pondering what I was supposed to be doing. It then occurred to me. Porcelain God, I'll make an offer to you. You have given me my daily bread, and I offer you a loaf in return. Then just as the thought was over, I pinched.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2015)

*"Stormy Night"*  - 50 words

The rough waters slammed against the fishing boat, yet the Captain yelled to his crew to continue to fight on.

“God be damn that we don’t come home with a boat full of fish!”

The men respected the Captain, and continued to work.

The waters soon calmed and it ended...


----------



## Teb (Sep 6, 2015)

The car screeched to a halt, smoke pouring from all four tyres. 
The drivers door burst open as the driver leapt out and fled into the trees, 
Desperately dodging trees until he could no longer see the road. 
Hiding in a bush, soon he lamented the lack of toilet paper.


----------



## Teb (Sep 8, 2015)

Pen poised, the white sheet of paper seems to mock him as he struggles to put into words the ideas and visions that fill his dreams. One flash of inspiration is all he craves, one tiny little spark.  Dejectedly he replaces the pen cap and goes to make coffee.


----------



## Teb (Sep 9, 2015)

*Anime*

The oversized hamster scampered up to the child and made a series of squeaks.
The child looked down and understood every inflection, the final squeak made his eyes widen, hair stand up and exclamation marks appear above his head.

He said “Lets go save them then”, and off they went.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 9, 2015)

There was once a very nasty, mean old witch called Bad Hag. Everyone hated her and she was horrible to the children of the village. But one day a nice dragon called Freddie gobbled her; so that put an end to that little problem, didn't it?


----------



## Teb (Sep 18, 2015)

The van turned into the street, crawling along the kerb until reaching the desired number. The driver got out, the suspension rising slightly as he exited the van. He collected a parcel from the back and trudged up the path to the house before ringing the bell. No one answered.


----------



## TimH216 (Sep 26, 2015)

This week, The Pope came to tour parts of America. I hear he's a Cardinals fan, by the way. When he arrived at the airport, he was put through the x-ray machine to be cleared. A TSA agent was overheard saying, there was some, "arch" to his bishop.


----------



## Teb (Oct 11, 2015)

Smoke hangs heavy in the small room, drifting aimlessly around the inactive fan,  Overflowing ashtrays weigh down the map on the table as the generals pore over it, looking for the best place to attack. Churchill stabs his cigar into the fire bucket and leans back.

“Normandy it is then”


----------



## Rabber (Oct 11, 2015)

The news reported this morning something that I thought would never happen. Hell had frozen over. I thought about all promises I would now have to keep. “Screw it”. I grabbed  my .45. The last thought as I pulled the trigger was OH CRAP, I'm watching the Daily Show.


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 13, 2015)

Rabber said:


> The news reported this morning something that I thought would never happen. Hell had frozen over. I thought about all promises I would now have to keep. “Screw it”. I grabbed  my .45. The last thought as I pulled the trigger was OH CRAP, I'm watching the Daily Show.



Haha, good one!


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 13, 2015)

Ed was gone, his body hidden. Tomorrow the tunnel would be flooded. I'd done it.

Footsteps approached: Frank.

"Last-minute inspection," I began to explain, but he interrupted:

"Ed said come find you."

"Uh… when?"

"Just now."

A rumble in the distance. Panicking: "He said tell you the seals were breaking!"


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 13, 2015)

Fae said to Mouse: "Guard my keepsakes while I'm away! Here's beer and cheese. My magic fire doesn't go out. But stay awake!"

Mouse ate, drank, and, warmed by the fire, slept.

Returning, the angry fairy turned Mouse into a toad that unfortunately leaped around her home, spoiling her keepsakes.

--------------

This one and the one above it are each 50 words.


----------



## TMarie (Nov 16, 2015)

He looked up at me, waiting expectantly for words of praise and encouragement.  I opened my eyes, and regained composure from feelings of pure ecstasy and pleasure he had expertly given me.  As the room slowly came into focus, I whispered, "That was the best pedicure I have ever had."


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 16, 2015)

Two dogs run over the heath, one whimpering with singed paws, still running strongly.

---------------------

"Only Maddingly's shed burned," said the inspector. "Knocked his whiskey over; candle set it ablaze. Died of smoke inhalation."

"Where are those poor dogs he had tied here day and night? No sign of em."

(50 words)


----------



## Mariana (Nov 16, 2015)

Petunia used to sit on that rocking chair every day for years, from the day she turned 70. Always rocking, always watching, always waiting. One day, a meteor hit the neighborhood and destroyed them all. In her final moments she smiled to herself. At long last, the wait was over.


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 16, 2015)

Reader 

"Your name?" I asked, shuffling, once his $60 (three soiled twenties) was tucked into my boot.

A leer. "You're the psychic!"

"All righty: Joe Mondragon, who just lost his life savings gambling. Thinks his wife doesn't know, but she d-- sorry, sir, the sign outside CLEARLY states 'No Refunds'."

(50 words not counting the title)


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 9, 2015)

I started laughing again and that started Mikal again too. He quit digging for a moment to squint up at the hot stars.

"How many times did you tell him that was a lethal dose, again, Nem?"

"Haha, stop! At least five."

The crickets were loud. We went on digging.


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 10, 2015)

*A Bitter Aftertaste (46 words)*

A Bitter Aftertaste 

Once upon a time there lived an ant named Roger. He was the Don Juan of the Ant Kingdom. All the little queens in waiting couldn’t get enough of him. This pissed off the Queen; for Roger was meant only for her, so she ate him…He was quite delicious...


----------



## Red Sonja (Jan 4, 2016)

Polly and Kelly primped at their mirror. "Where tonight?"

"Hm… Oh!" Sidling closer to the window: "Bandersnatch!"

"Bandersnatch it is!" Polly yelled.

---

Outside Club Bandersnatch, they waited. "There!" Kelly exclaimed.

Their neighbor Jackson, an overweight young man, hesitated before the pricey nightclub, finally went in.

"Club Nitro, driver!" Polly giggled. 



_(50 words not counting the little line used to divide the chapters) _


----------



## Hairball (Jan 6, 2016)

Conversation Between Two Cats On Computer


Pook: Ohhh @#$%&!! This stupid Photoshop program sucks!

Saav: Why? Here, let me see it. What’s wrong?

Pook: It won’t let me fix this picture! Gaaaaahhhhhhh!! Piece of rotten programming!!

Saav: Oh, I see....um, well, it can’t. You really DO look like that, Pook.

50 words in all.


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 6, 2016)

*The Cyber Death of a Tasteless Fool*

The drugged out women screamed as I put a few bullets through his head.  The degenerate hadn't showered in days, he reeked of something awful. I gently took the panic stricken woman's hand and told her I was taking her to a rehabilitation center. But first, I needed to wash out her mouth with soap---it smelled like putrefied fish.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 7, 2016)

John Applegate, ninety years old, gently stroked against the last canvas of his career. 

The woman lying on the couch smiled. “Please take a few inches off me.” 
“I have loved you long enough to close my eyes and paint how I feel.”
 “I love you, John.” 
“I love you.”


----------



## Red Sonja (Jan 19, 2016)

ROFL (50 words not counting the sound where I actually fell onto the floor laughing)


----------



## Radrook (Feb 28, 2016)

I have watched my neighbor constantly and closely 
for the last six months but still can’t figure out 
if the man is sane. 

True, he giggles when in pain and laughs when abused. 
But is that really enough?

Man! 

Watching my neighbor 24/seven is really tough!


----------



## Radrook (Feb 28, 2016)

The weeping willow had been blocking the golden sunlight from filtering through my oval bedroom window. 

Shit! 

It obliterated my view of the pink and white cherry-blossomed riverside. 

So I decided to chop it down. 

But as it toppled, I lost footing and beneath it my dentures were found.


----------



## Shi (Mar 2, 2016)

I shifted in my cocoon of silk, feeling a warmth beginning to radiate in my body, hotter and hotter.


My re-birth is coming soon. My Advent.


****


The lady, with her skillful, weathered hands, spun a glimmering strand of silk off the cocoon bobbing in the heated water bath.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 8, 2016)

"But I still love you...", she whispered as he walked away.

She rehearsed every word tonight, determined to do the right thing for she knew they are better off apart. 

For she can no longer hide her secret. 
What she is.

A banshee.


----------



## Teb (Sep 20, 2016)

Gasping for breath and ignoring the pain in his chest he pushed himself harder, sweat forming on his brow. He staggered to a stop, sucking air deep into his lungs as he looked with trepidation behind him. Joy filled his heart, the bus was running late as well.


----------



## Paul DeYoung (Feb 16, 2017)

His pet turtle, Duke Turlington, did not mutate into any sort of crime fighting superhero but instead became a rather droll and stuffy pseudo intellectual on all things cold blooded.  Lesson learned.  The next time a bleary eyed time traveler offers you green ooze, just say no.


----------



## Teb (Feb 24, 2017)

Stardate 24/02/17 - 14:30

Dear Diary

Today I was challenged to write a story in under 50 words.

I succeeded.


----------



## w.riter (Jun 7, 2017)

After the love nuancing was over, she told him that she enjoyed him. There was no reason for him not to believe her; she knew that all, this way or that way, was just a pretending game to him: the love indulgency passes beside them. It does not let them find the four-leafed clover.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 7, 2017)

He held the cockroach in his fist as he waited. Tight, but not too tight. He felt its legs struggling against the prison of his hand.

The slot in the door to his cell scraped open, and moldy bread was offered.

He took it greedily and made a sandwich.


----------



## scerys (Oct 3, 2017)

There's never enough. Never enough time, never enough money, just never enough, but this was going to solve everything. Dr. Hydrangea "Hydie" Hills was tired of never having enough. This device was going to change everything. This device was the answer to all of Hydie's problems, and all of the world's problems if she used it right. The question was, would she? 

-62 words. Went a little over but I just got a little too excited. Sticking to word limits is definitely not my strength lol.


----------



## SueC (Oct 3, 2017)

Fine spring morning. Here they come; one, two, three. Where’s four?
                “Patty! Come on, honey. It’s almost time for school.”
                “I’m here, Mom,” says Patty, still in her pajamas.
                “Why aren’t you dressed? You haven’t eaten yet.”
                “Mom, you said I have ‘spring fever’ so I went back to bed.



True story!!  (50 words)


----------



## C.Gholy (Oct 3, 2017)

The cats were determined to end the war. They gathered their human servants and made an army. They charged through the storm towards King's Tower. The evil king was stabbed by a thunderous sword. It was all thanks to the heroine who descended from heaven. The cats feasted on tuna.


----------



## AustinFrom1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

The hunter stood upon his perch, eyeing the forest floor below him. His eyes were the sharpest in the land, and no mouse could escape his gaze. After what seemed like an eternity, he caught glimpse of his target, and as swift as lightning swooped in for the kill. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacDub (Nov 15, 2017)

Rain again! Puddle stomping would be good.
"You're not going out there without boots," mom said.
"Where are they?"
"Wherever you left them."
"I don't know where that is, help me find them!"
"Go look yourself. I'm busy in the kitchen."
No luck. Stuck inside!
"I made cookies."
"Thanks, mom."


----------



## andrewclunn (Nov 15, 2017)

Get out of my head.  "You're not real!"  Where's my pills?  You're a delusion, Doctor McHenry said so.  "I'm not listening to you anymore!"  I don't care if you threaten me with hell if I light this place on fire.  "You're not real, and I'm not listening to you anymore!"


----------



## Teb (Dec 11, 2017)

The beast snarled at him across the gap, revealing rows of yellowed teeth and allowing a gust of foul stench to fill the air and his nostrils. His fists clenched by his side and he promised himself this would be the last Christmas spent with his mother-in-law.


----------



## Birb (Dec 11, 2017)

I stood and stared in shock at the monster that stood in front of me, staring into the depths of my soul. Whatever stared back was filled with a darkness I can’t comprehend. It took me a long time before I finally flicked off the lights and exited the bathroom


----------



## Teb (Dec 12, 2017)

Each sudden movement of the second hand made the teachers left eye tick as he stared directly at the clock. The air filled with nervous tension as the hand reaches the near vertical, and as it reached its zenith the bell sounded to end another day of school.


----------



## Farewell (Dec 14, 2017)

nvm


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 15, 2017)

He came and went with only a one word text to show that he had existed at all. What was his purpose, his reason? The hole he left was filled with unanswered questions but it was still a hole and it would exist forever. A legacy of negativity. An enigma.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 15, 2017)

She was an enigma, appearing in the back of the church. No one knew who she was or what she wanted. Dressed in simple clothes, her face was calm, her eyes gentle, nothing out of the ordinary about her at all... except for the thing she held in her hands...


----------



## Yours Truly (Dec 22, 2017)

This started out as 89 words, I trimmed it down to 50. Cutting out half the story, hard, but an interesting learning experience.

"It was moving now, methodically searching the room. He held his breath. He needed more time. It sniffed the air. Time dragged, his heart pounded. Maybe he was safe, it would give up soon.
Hot breath spilled onto the back of his neck, he heard it whisper "Tag, you're it.""

I don't like the word "spilled" in that sentence, but I couldn't decide what other word would fit better.


----------



## Trio the Punch (Jun 18, 2018)

Mother Bird was cautious with which truths she imparted to Baby Bird, hoping he would not come to know the same suffering as her. Unburdened by smallness or fear, Baby Bird eventually leapt from the nest, spread his wings, and flew into the patient jaws of Old Coyote.


----------



## C.Stone (Jun 25, 2018)

Finally he had reached the roof. He looked over the edge at the ten story drop. Taking a deep breath he said "I'm coming baby", then jumped. The paramedics were amazed he had survived. One claimed he " Must have had someone looking over him".


----------



## Anthony-Richard (Jun 6, 2019)

Billy and Tommy were having an argument as to who the killer was in Armchair Mystery theater. The play had just reached that crucial moment when the killer would be revealed. Then all of a sudden most of the east coast was plunged into an enormous power outage.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 6, 2019)

The funeral procession moved through the graveyard, amidst the boughs of trees sanctified by the passage of time. One by one, a series of flowers (all diverse kinds) were laid on top of the coffin. When the last one was placed, they spoke their laments for the dearly departed dead.


----------



## velo (Jun 6, 2019)

Decisions

He casually tossed the flowers on her grave, then stared at the headstone for a while before turning to walk brusquely to his car.  He pulled the pistol from under the seat.  His eyes moved back and forth between it and the keys in his other hand again and again.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 7, 2019)

It was a blind moisturizer test. My left hand was placed in glass dish that felt like lotion. My right was placed in another that felt soft, cool, and textured, somehow. When the blindfold was removed, I was shocked to see that the right-hand dish was full of human eyeballs.


----------



## Mish (Jul 17, 2019)

At the console Alex could observe the multiverse, billions of years unfolding in front of his eyes within seconds. Big bang, big crunch, big bang, big crunch. Whole universes built, flourished and ended all in time it took Alex to sip his coffee. 

(43 words)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 17, 2019)

The crooning of the night birds set the procession of his funeral with a solemn night-song that was befitting to Argnor. We placed his body upon his galleon and watched as it burned, his soul melding with the smoke. In time, the remnants of the ship sunk into the water.


----------



## Omnitech (Aug 19, 2019)

This was a fun! More difficult than I was expecting to keep below 50 words. 


His arms and back burned furiously. 15 minutes, an eternity, had passed since a bystander ran to find help. He was staring into the face of death praying for the stamina to continue. As he collapsed in agony, he closed his eyes and reached for her neck. Finally… A pulse.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Aug 24, 2019)

_Eep-eeep-eeep_[/FONT][FONT=&quot] … I slam the snooze button, then remember. 2:00 A. M., we said. 

Cardboard box under the bed, right. I yank it out and stare at the spraypaint cans, their black nozzles like black seeds, ready for planting in the streets, in the concrete and brick. 

It’s time. 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Aug 24, 2019)

“I’m Shania D. Bennet. I’m from the moon.” That’s how she introduces herself. 

She has a reputation for loopy behaviour—sprinkling Lucky Charms in the woods, drinking heavy cream from the carton, pouring honey on her steps “for the flies.” [/FONT][FONT=&quot]I say, she’s an honest-to-goodness space alien. Also, my second-to-best friend.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bubbles
(49 words)

Looking up.
In tub.
Underwater.
Weight on chest.
Mommy's hand.
Call for Mommy.
Bubbles out.
Water in.
_Can't breathe._
Mommy, Daddy yelling.
_ALL LOUD. TOO LOUD._
Call for Daddy.
No bubbles.
Water in.
_Can't breathe._
_Weight on chest._
_Mommy's hand._
_*CAN'T BREATHE*_
_*WEIGHT ON CHEST*_
_*MOMMY'S HAND*_
_*CAN'T BREATHE*_


----------



## Tim (Oct 12, 2019)

Blank page.​Fingers drumming next to mouse.​A sip of black coffee.​Clean glasses with T-shirt.​Reach for cigarettes that aren't there anymore.​_Why do I do this to myself?_​Deadline.​Sip of coffee.​Typing now.​The basketball rolled slowly past the overflowing rubbish bin...​All is well again.​


----------



## SilentCypher (Nov 5, 2021)

“It’s always that way with missing persons,” I replied, sipping the coffee.
“Do _you_ think she’s alive?” Carl asked, somewhat cautiously.
I looked up at him from my newspaper for a moment.
“I can’t say. Not officially, at least. But…”
I leaned forward more closely.
“This late in the game...”


----------



## NajaNoir (Nov 15, 2021)

Twelve romantic days in simulation. Mere minutes for her. An easy affair. Beach, sunsets, margaritas, and all the passion she had needed.  Her simulator broke, his didn't. A wife to get back to. Days turned to weeks, months. Sunsets and margaritas, on the beach, she sat alone.


----------



## KatPC (Nov 19, 2021)

NajaNoir said:


> Twelve romantic days in simulation. Mere minutes for her. An easy affair. Beach, sunsets, margaritas, and all the passion she had needed.  Her simulator broke, his didn't. A wife to get back to. Days turned to weeks, months. Sunsets and margaritas, on the beach, she sat alone.


Nice!


----------



## KatPC (Nov 19, 2021)

Time lapsed and we still could not see. We entered into the dark, along the tunnel, next to each other, holding hands, hoping to find the way out. She was scared, trembling, worried, thinking we could never get out, but at least, the very least, we were not alone.


----------



## iamhuman (Nov 23, 2021)

*Cliffs of Ibiza *

“Shhhh.”, he says.  He grabs my shoulders tightly.  The pain isn’t enough to distract from the luster of tumultuous water below.  He points to the edge.  Don’t worry, I’ve got you, his grip reassures me, as he guides me to safety; a warm basket of feathered pillows and broken shells.


----------



## RGS (Dec 2, 2021)

Fifty on the dot:

Armed with a double-digit IQ and a combative attitude, Samuel knew that his Rejection box would be filled by the end of the day. How dare a non-famous author approach him with a manuscript he’d never even heard of! But it was lunchtime, so he proceeded to suck his lemon.


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 3, 2021)

Rebecca clicked her tongue. What was it Kat had said about Justin? That he was a Male Fa-Tale?  Rebecca greeted Justin with a brief smile as she entered the elevator. Justin clicked his tongue, she looked up, startled. He lifted his eyebrows smiled down his nose at her merrily. She hadn’t realized she had clicked, it was something she had subconsciously done for years whenever she was trying to remember something. “Headed down?” Justin tilted his head at her,. “The breakfast looks good here.” He ended the sentence with a loud click. “Want to come?”

It’s over 100 and doesn’t have an ending.  These are just for creative juices, though! Bite me, Rules.


----------



## Vera (Sep 7, 2022)

“They seem miserable and small.” Her star eyes were fixed on the broken, brown figures below.

“Yes,” he said. “But you want to go, don’t you?”

She chewed her lip.

“Fine.” He sighed, throwing his arm over her shoulder.

“But just for a hundred years.”

She beamed, “Deal.”


----------



## Arsenex (Sep 7, 2022)

The cigar was his last. Probably the last on Earth. The musky smell was intoxicating. Dom pulled a lighter, set the treasure on his lips, lit it, and began to draw in a breath, filling his lungs with sweet bliss.

Jonathan slapped it from his mouth. “No smoking in here.”


----------



## TerraLiga (Sep 7, 2022)

Caroline, recumbent and basted in afternoon sunshine, caressed her nakedness with lotion again. A glass lifted briefly beneath the shade cast by her wide-brimmed Panama. Choral birdsong broken rhythmically by the leisurely swimmer turning for another length. A shaded lounger comforts their sleeping child.

Unnoticed, the stranger observes.


----------

